# CLOMID GIRLS PART 5...



## Suzie

Happy Chatting


----------



## sarahstewart

Thanks Suzie but can you make us sticky @ the top please  

I am off now ladies - talk tomorrow....


----------



## *Bev*

Have a fab afternoon Sarah!  

Still knackered and nauseous am coping better today with those s/e though.  Had more brown CM today, so am obviously worried again.  As soon as I relax it all goes bad!!!

Thank you for asking.


----------



## binty

Sarah - you didn't dream it my birthday is on Thursday  

Bev - you lucky thing getting flowers I've not even had a card


----------



## flowerpot

Bev try not to worry, little beany is going to be just fine


----------



## bubbleicious

Bye bye sarah, speak tomorrow  

Bev, i'm sure all will be fine and you got that scan coming up soon too- how sweet. Bet it will be amazing how much bean has grown again x


----------



## scratch

Bye bye Sarah  Have a lovely afternoon and enjoy being pampered.

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

have a lovely day and evening Sarah xxx


----------



## scratch

Just had a little   I dont know if it is the   pills or the fact that I miss dd like crazy  I cant wait for dh to come home from work.

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

awww hunny  
its probably a mixture of everything, feeling grotty, AF and dd being away.  What time is he back?
have a nice soak in the bath and time will soon pass xxx


----------



## flowerpot

dh just emailed me and said he is looking forward to some jiggy tonight!!  

xxx


----------



## KerryB

Bless thats so sweet. Sorry if tmi but last nght when we ....had a bit....it was so nice not to be thinking "Am I in the right position," etc etc. It was "nice" sex not baby making sex. I miss nice sex! Going to make more of an effort to make it nice more of the time!

xx


----------



## *Bev*

Sounds like a very good plan Kerry.  I think we all get a bit carried away with the BMS....


----------



## KerryB

I think so too hun.  I do hope your ok. I know it must be hard not to worry, but don't. I'm sure bean is fine.  

xx


----------



## flowerpot

thats good Kerry, a good way to approach it.  I like the "normal" sex just before AF and just after AF when it isnt BMS time.
I've been getting like that, to the point where my heart is pounding with worry of am i in the right position, will this work etc etc.  I listened to my hypno tape yesterday before BMS to try and chill me out and it worked. xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Natasha, are you ok sweetie, I've read your reply to my post (thankyou) and you sound a bit down xxxx


----------



## binty

Sal - sorry your feeling   sending you a  to help cheer you up

I agree "normal" sex is great especially when you just to have fun  

dh just called me and he's making Beff Wellington tonight yum yum - hope he's got some champagne in as well.


----------



## *Bev*

There seems to be a common factor on here at the moment, I think you are all **** heads  !!!


----------



## flowerpot

I was thinking that!  today seems to be champers and rumpy pumpy!


----------



## scratch

hang on a minute. No rumpy pumpy for me but I do qualify for the [email protected] head. Just set the table and put some flower petals and little hearts and cadles all over it. Dh is home in an hour and then we have to take Hash to the vet for his yearly mot then the night is all ours.

Feeling a little better now. I think the   probably helped. 

Kerry  you made me   with your nice sex!! But I do know what you mean.
Dh  said last night that we werent going to have "fertile week" this month it was going to be "fertile fortnight" I hope I can keep up

Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Sounds like good fun Sal.


----------



## flowerpot

Thats the way Sal


----------



## KerryB

Binty...has DH heard from any of the interviews he had?  

Sal...we have to give Max valium when its time for the vets, he hates it. Poor love.  Get you with your petals and candles! How lovely!

Flower...hypno tape sounds good hun. Anything to help you chill, I might look into it.

Bev...you'll hae one up on us though hun when we're all hungover tomorrow!  

xx


----------



## binty

Kerry - great news on interviews been offered 1 out of 3 the other 2 are really interested just waiting for headcount sign off before they can offer.  He also had another one on Monday which he really likes the sound of and has to see the main director on Thursday - so hoping that as it's my birthday that day we will have a double celebration    

Sal - love the idea of petals & candles


----------



## KerryB

Excellent news hun, I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for him xx


----------



## *Bev*

Oooh Binty fingers crossed hun. 

Kerry yes definatley no hangover for me tomorrow, but on the downside no sex either....  have been advised not to until 14 weeks due to spotting early on....


----------



## flowerpot

blimey! 14 weeks, my dh would die!!    I suppose you can do stuff for him though  

Binty good luck for dh job


----------



## *Bev*

He was hinting last night


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## binty

Thanks for your good wishes I'll let him know you are all keeping your fingers crossed.


Bev - my dh would be the same as Flowers


----------



## *Bev*

You would think I had cut his *?** off, the way he is going on about it......


----------



## KerryB

Men, they haven't a clue have they! 

Dh just phoned to say he's been to M&S for new undies! White cotton boxers here we come! I said I'd inspect them later, and their contents     

xx


----------



## *Bev*




----------



## flowerpot




----------



## binty




----------



## b3ndy

afternoon - or is it morning?? I'm all over the place today! 

just been reading thru all the posts I've missed and think I can sum it up in two words.......

drink.....and sex!!

anyone would think it's all we ever think about!!


----------



## flowerpot

men!  not happy unless they're playing "hide the sausage"  

going in 5 mins or so girls to make a nice meal, so enjoy your Valentine's Evening xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy

couldn't have put it better!

have a top night flower !

(btw - still no sign of witch - but a bit more you know what and a bit red this time - and getting more and more cramping this aft - so she's prob only round the corner! not in work tomorrow - so at least I can be at home when she does arrive!)

S
xx


----------



## *Bev*

Still got them crossed B3ndy

Bev xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I am still around ladies - just a bit manic here and erm, well weird but ok!  That doesn't make sense does it!


----------



## b3ndy

thanks bev - but I'm convinced it's all over this month with the cramps i've been getting today - they're getting stronger and stronger....the spotting has stopped - again - so far it's only happening when get up in am (and then just when I go to loo) but it's been going on (on and off) since last Thurs (when I had the red show) .....it's doing my head in....convinced there's more to this than meets the eye and is the reason why I haven't had my bfp yet......I never had ANY spotting before af until about 10mths ago....and before I started these drugs but it's getting worse - def a q to put to the new clinic when we go on thurs


----------



## twiggy3

hiya,

you ladies are mental  in a good way, your right all we think about is drink and sex, probably because we cant have drink and get to much sex  think my dh would think he was dying as well if he had to wait 14 weeks  

b3ndy got everything crossed for you honey, really hope witch doesnt show. Good luck 

did nikkimouse get a bfp? have been trying to catch up on all the posts. 

flower have a nice meal.

binty hope your dh gets on ok with job offers etc.

minxy how are you honey? not heard from you in a while.

kerry enjoy new undies and contents (will be like a new man) 

sarah happy birthday honey hope you have a great day.

sal dd will be back soon honey, chin up and enjoy time with dh.

hi to everyone else i have to run, you all sound like you have been spoiled today and you will all be having a nice night. With no drink and no sex of course   have fun

twiggy xxx


----------



## KerryB

Sorry I disappeared this afternoon. Had a phone call from my best friend to say that one of my other best friends mum died last night. I'm just lost for words, we all knew her really well and my friend only got married last October. I'm so.....I don't know. I just can't imagine how she must be feeling. 

Sorry for being so   but just feel like  .

Love you all
xxx


----------



## gossips2

Kerry so sorry to hear about your friends mum .News like this is always so hard to accept. My friends Dad passed away on Christmas Day and when I try to comfort her now I find that there are tears in my eyes and I am having to be so strong for her.She is finding it very difficult so I can only imagine how you and your friend are feeling right now  
B3ndy how are you doing hun. It sounds as if that witch is being extra   we will sort her out,hang in there hun.
Hello to Nikki-mouse and massive congrats onyour bfp this month is proving to be quite positive so far so I am crossing my fingers for all of you lovely ladies too.
Haven't got long this evening as I am trying to cook a lovely late night dinner and get the bedroom and bathroom ready for dh for when he returns from work.
Love to you all.
Gossips.xx


----------



## scratch

Morning

Just a qucikie before I walk the pooch. 

I hope you all had a great evening last night 

Dont work to hard today ladies and I will catch you later

Kerry  

Love Sal x


----------



## twiggy3

hi girls not got time to read posts this morning will try and catch up at lunch here are a couple of jokes to brighten up your day

As a woman passes her daughter's closed bedroom door, she heard a strange buzzing noise coming from within. Opening the door, she observed her daughter giving herself a real workout with a vibrator. Shocked, she asked, "what in the world are you doing?"

The daughter replied: "Mom, I'm thirty-five years old, unmarried, and this thing is about as close as I'll ever get to a husband. Please, go away and leave me alone."

The next day, the girl's father heard the same buzz coming from the other side of the closed bedroom door. Upon entering the room, he observed his daughter making passionate love to her vibrator.

To his query as to what she was doing, the daughter said: "Dad I'm thirty-five, unmarried, and this thing is about as close as I'll ever get to a husband. Please, go away and leave me alone."

A couple days later, the wife came home from a shopping trip, placed the groceries on the kitchen counter, and heard that buzzing noise coming from, of all places, the living room. She entered that area and observed her husband sitting on the couch, downing a cold beer, and staring at the TV. The vibrator was next to him on the couch, buzzing like crazy.

The wife asked: "What the hell are you doing?"

The husband replied: "I'm watching football with my son-in-law."

AND

Some sound advice here I think

Lesson 1

A crow was sitting on a tree, doing nothing all
day. A small rabbit saw the crow, and asked him, "Can I also sit like you
and do nothing all day?" The crow answered, "Sure, why not." So the rabbit
sat on the ground below the crow and rested. All of a sudden, a fox
appeared, jumped on the rabbit and ate it.

Management Lesson Learned:

To be sitting and doing nothing, you must be
sitting very, very high up.

Lesson 2

A turkey was chatting with a bull. "I would
love to be able to get to the top of that tree," sighed the turkey, "but I
haven't got the energy."
"Well why don't you nibble on some of my droppings"
replied the bull. "They are packed with nutrients." The turkey pecked at
the lump of dung and found that it actually gave him enough strength to reach
the first branch of the tree.
The next day, after eating some more dung, he
reached the second branch. Finally, after a fourth night, there he was
proudly perched at the top of the tree. He was soon spotted by the farmer who
shot the turkey out of the tree.

Management Lesson Learned:

Bullsh*t might get you to the top, but it won't keep you there.

Lesson 3
A little bird was flying south for the winter.
It was so cold that the bird froze and fell to the ground in a large field.
While it was lying there, a cow came by and dropped some dung on it. As the
frozen bird lay in the pile of cow dung, it began to realize how warm it
was. The dung was actually thawing him out! He lay there all warm and
happy, and soon began to sing for joy. 
A passing cat heard the bird singing and came to investigate.
Following the sound, the cat discovered the bird under
the pile of dung and promptly dug him out and ate him.

Management Lesson Learned:
1) Not everyone who drops sh*t on you is your
enemy.
2) Not everyone who gets you out of sh*t is
your friend.
3) And when you're deep in sh*t, keep your
mouth shut.

Lesson 4
The boy rode on the donkey and the old man walked. As they went along, they passed some people who remarked it was a shame the old man was walking and the boy was riding. The man and the boy thought
maybe the critics were right, so they changed positions. Later, they
passed some people that remarked, "What a shame, he makes the little
boy walk." They decided they both would walk. Soon they passed some more
people who thought they were stupid to walk when they had a decent donkey to
ride. So both rode the donkey. Now they passed some people that shamed
them by saying how awful to put a load on the poor donkey. The boy and the
man said they were probably right so they decided to carry the donkey. As
they crossed a bridge, they lost their grip on the animal and it fell into
the river and drowned.

Management Lesson Learned:

If you try to please everyone, you will eventually lose your ass.

Hope you all had a great valantines day 
twiggy xxx


----------



## *Bev*

Kerry so sorry to hear about your friend, thinking about you hun. xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning ladies
How are you all today?
B3ndy any news      
Kerry - sorry to hear about your friends mum  
Sal - sorry to hear you were feeling   yesterday you must miss DD when is she back?
Bev - You OK hun?  when / if I get pregnant again I will be too scared to have sex for the whole pregnancy   feck what DH thinks.  
Flower, Binty, Minx, Twiggy, Gossips et al


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, I'm so sorry, what an awful shock.  how are you feeling this morning?  

B3ndy, any news?  

well girls, what a night/morning I've had  
Last night started well, got in had a shower, prepared a lovely italian meal, dh came home, we had   and a glass of champers in bed.  Sat down for our meal and 5 mins after I'd eaten it (if that) I was doubled up in agony upstairs, cramps and faint, diarrhoea and then chucked up everything I'd just eaten. very romantic, not    was in bed for 9pm!  great eh.

It gets worse...I've smacked into someone in my car this morning, my car that I've only had for 3 months      Trying to stay positive, like dh says its one of those things that happen and thats what insurance is for, but even so


----------



## scratch

Oh Flower  And I thought I was having a bad morning. THe parkway in TRafford park was shut because they found a dead mans body on it  So the traffic was chaos. Have you done much damage? And hows your tum tum now?

Sarah  DD is back Sunday night. I cant wait. She is phoning me this evening so at leat we can have a chat.

Bev  I was the same I wouldnt llet dh anywhere near me when I was pg 

Kerry  How you doin?

B3ndy  Any news yet? I a back in work but still feel rough. I dont think 5 glasses of red wine last night helped much though 

Hiya to everyone else

Love Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - awww hun how are you feeling today?    Try not to worry about your car...YOU are OK that is the main thing.

If it makes you feel better I wish I had stayed @ work yesterday DH was completely unromantic, I know he took me away @ the weekend BUT he did nothing to make yesterday special.....I slept on the sofa last night and If i had not had two glasses of wine I would have got in my car and drove away    I know its probably the   pills making me feel like that but he just doesn't even try and understand.

anyway enough moaning its done now......catch you later


----------



## flowerpot

oh Sarah hunny, did he know you weren't impressed?  

I noticed that this morning Sal, was it on the exit slip road off the M60?  they were flashing the motorway signal lights saying it was closed that must have been why?  Its hard to say about the damage really, its not as bad on the outside but there is a hole and dh thinks inside may be damaged.  thankfully he was in his car just in front so turned round, he has gone to work in mine and I'm in his.  I drove so slow this morning, stayed in the left lane, I never do that.  Its knocked my confidence. xxx


----------



## *Bev*

Flower DH is right these things happen, although don't envy the sorting of insurance I spent about 6 months last year talking to them about my DH's accident on my policy  .  How is your belly now, dodgy food I take it? Glad your OK from the accident.

Sarah it is the   pills making you feel like this, stick with it babe, you never know you could be on   again soon, it happened first time last time no reason why it can't again....  

Kerry how are you babe  ?


----------



## scratch

Flower  Aparrently they found him on the actual parkway but because they are treating it as suspicious they have closed all the surrounding roads. Poor sod!! Like dh said as long as your ok a piece of metal can be repaired and replaced 

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Thankfully the other car didnt appear to have any damage, although he wants to get it checked which is fair enough. also I'm admitting liability so that should make it more straightforward  

don't think it was dodgy food hun, I'd literally just eaten it, it hadn't even digested.  probably all these pills, with the Metformin too, just messing me up.  
My only worry is that I had similar attacks but about every 2 weeks a few years back and they found I had a 5cm cyst on my ovary so had to be cut open and it removed, then I was diagnosed with endo.  Might see if I can have an USS.

Do any of you girls with endo find that your endo symptoms have worsened since on Clomid?


----------



## flowerpot

How awful Sal, suppose I only have to look at that poor bloke to see life isnt so bad xxx


----------



## scratch

Thats the spirit Flower there is always someone worse off than you. But sometimes we just dont see it that way  

I am off work tomorrow I have my cons appt. Not looking forward to it but hey these things have to be done

Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Flower I wasn only on Clomid a short time but didn't find that my Endo symptoms worsened.  Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## flowerpot

good luck Sal, what do you think they will say? x


----------



## scratch

I havent got a clue. But I am taking my 10th month of clomid and i am sure this will be my last. They will probably tell me off for taking this month . But they said that they would repeat my lap and dye so i will have to wait for that. i might do some reading up before I go then I know what to ask for and what they are going on about. 

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

good idea Sal, write down anything you think of.  this is my 12th month on clomid and I'm seeing gynae 2 weeks after my AF is due so I don't know whether to carry on taking them as well.  really I've had enough of clomid but we'll do whatever they say.  I'm hoping Met will make the difference.

me and dh doing BMS every day this month so we have given it our best shot!

Apparently that bloke was found at 3.30 am this morning


----------



## scratch

I know what you mean about taking that clomid. Sometimes I think is it really worth it but then I look at dd and realise that it is and one more month cant hurt . But we are going to make an extra effort with bms this month. You never know last chance saloon and all that.

Yeah that bloke was found at 330am. I was panicking until i heard that becasue dh goes that way on his bike. And he wasnt answering his phone. But he has since rung and i know he has all his bits and peices intact

Sal x


----------



## binty

Morning Girls,

Kerry - so to hear about your friends mum.  Its always as shock I still can't believe that my dad is not here anymore he died end Oct.  All I can say is it takes time to try and adjust  

Flower - hows your tummy

I feel like s**t today think I've caught dh's flu I ache all over and neither of us felt like BMS last night.

Hello everyone else hope you are all ok

Binty


----------



## KerryB

Morning girls,

Flower...Aw hun, I'm glad your ok. Never mind about the car as long as your not hurt at all. And so sorry about your night last night. I hope it was just the Met and nothing else.  

Sal...glad your feeling a bit better hun. Horrid news about that poor man.  

Binty...Hope you've not got DH's flu. Take care of you.  

Sarah...sorry you had a pants day babe, I'm sure its just the pills. I get so sensitive when I'm on them. Big  

Well,  still in shock I think. Couldn't sleep last night, combination of hot sweats, restless sleep and just couldn't stop thinking about my friend and how she's going to cope. She is understandably devastated. Its certainly made me realise life's too short to hold grudges, worry about stupid things and not live life (bit too deep for 10.30am!) I'm sure, like you say Binty, that as time goes on she  will heal.  Thanks for all your support girls.

XXXX


----------



## scratch

Glad your a little churpier Kerry

Sarah  How you doin now hun? Still want to   dh?

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

ola clomid chicks

well as I guessed yesterday 'the wicked witch of the knicks' was hovering over Essex and landed with a bang (or rather huge stomach cramps) at 6am today!!  B***h!!

This month it's not af arriving that's making me feel so   - but that we did everything 'by the book', as far as we're both concerned, and we still have had no luck.

Which gets me on to asking - have most of you girls had a lap as part of your 'investigations' so far? my current consultant (the one I'm leaving - thank god) refused to give me one as I hadn't had a termination or signs of an infection....BUT with my history of mega painful periods, passing clots, spotting at beginning and end of af  - I thought a lap would be one of the first things he'd do to rule out endo?? Would I be within my rights to ask for one when I go to the new clinic tomorrow? 

Dh was so concerned this am when af arrived (boy I'm glad I'm at home with this one) he's rung his mate who's a GP (but didnt know til now we were going thru this) and he reckons I should have had a lap months ago.....he says if I'm ov'ing ok (without the drugs - which I was) I don't have pcos (which I;m told I don't) and dh's   are good - then as he put it 'there's a prob with them getting together in the right place'.
And endo is the only thing I haven't been 'checked' out for so far - and I believe can only really properly be ruled out/or not via a lap?

sorry for being so 'wah wah' but this is doing my nut in right now....and I HATE painful periods!!!!!!!!

will catch up with peeps in a min - just popping downstairs to get some painkillers!  

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

So sorry honey.   I haven't had a LAP, but then I've not had any of the symptoms you've mentioned. I guess with PCOS they aren't as necessary.

Chin up sweetheart  

xx


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, firstly Booooooo to the witch, sorry she turned up hun.

Secondly, I agree that a lap is a good idea and yes its the only real way of telling if you have endo.  I have terrible AF with clots but no spotting and I have endo.  When I had my lap I'd had a HSG first and because they thought my tubes were blocked they did a lap and dye to check (they weren't).  however, I was already diagnosed with endo, I certainly think that someone in your situation has nothing to lose by having it done hun, and they say the few months after one your chances of falling pregnant increase.  If I were in your position I would ask for one xxx


----------



## scratch

B3ndy

So sorry the witch got you hun.We will be cycling together this month 
I ha my lap and dye done before my cons would oput me on clomid the first time round. And they want to do another because it was 6 years ago. Sometimes the process of cleaning everything out helps . Maybe just ask you have nothing tyo loose. ands it isnt that bad but you do end up with a blue ****   

Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Definately ask for one, I had no idea that you had been through all this without one.  My endo was diagnosed at 18 and I suffered recurrent bowts of it until I got pg.  The pain was so intense with my periods that I got put on the pill full time from 18 til 25 so that I didn't get any periods.  When I had a break through bleed this came with huge clots.  I certainly sounds to me like you certainly should have it ruled out.  Good luck  bev xx


----------



## scratch

When I had my lap and dye they didnt find anything. I have always had unexplained infertility  trust me to be awkward and baffle the lot of them 

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Still feeling really sick, but not in my tummy. my mouth feels funny, I've just got some sweets of my mate to suck.  I'd be excited if it was my 2ww and not just BMS time!


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy/Kerry - 

with Met, have you ever had diarrhoea/vomiting when you haven't actually eaten/taken your met?  I'd had my lunch with met and was fine then was sick straight after eating my evening meal, before I'd even taken the Met.  I assumed you had to have the Met to work on the meal you have just had to give you Met bum?


----------



## sarahstewart

Yep trust you Sal   
B3ndy - sorry the witch got you 
Kerry - 
Forgot to tell you guys that Bow  was poorly last night seemed to be in pain when he came in but could not see any thing wrong.....just phoned the vets and they said its important we take him in today so taking him in at 4.40pn oh god I hope he is OK


----------



## flowerpot

Awwww poor Bow 
xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Thanks girls - dont know what I'd do without you - I was so quietly hoping this month would be an end to all the pill popping (as I sit here popping my met, with tears falling down my face!!)

If anything I just want peace of mind knowing that I've had all the investigations possible to rule everything out before/if we head down the IVF route (which scares the hell out of me!)

Flower - what a poo 24 hrs you've had hon - I'd def keep an eye on the sickness thing - could it be the start of that winter vomiting bug? I doubt it would have had anything to do with the Met if you hadn't actually even taken that dose yet...and as for the car - like Sal says - as long as you're ok that's all that counts...a car can easily be mended! - so don't feel too  .....as for 

Kerry- how awful your news about your friends mum....have you seen your friend yet? I've never been in this position but there's not much else you can do either than let her know you're there for her.

Sarah - don't let these   pills get between you and dh and your ultimate goal - sometimes blokes just need a gentle shove/lots of hinting to point them in the right direction! just remember why you decided to spend the rest of your life with him - and that will make you   Hope Bow is ok. 

Sal - are you on cd 3 now then? i'm hoping my new clinic will let me start taking my last month of clomid tomorrow...what a bummer you're back at work and still feeling poorly...I was determined not to (the amount of times I've dragged myself in and never got any thanks for it - so didn't give a rats a**e this time!) What's with the blue bum by the way?

Bev - I've wondered all along if my painful periods are down to sommit else - I started at quite an early age (11) and by the age of 13 the family GP wanted to put me on the pill.....which my dad went ballistic at...but I went on it at 17 when met dh and it def helped the heaviness, pain and clotting...i've been off it since Oct 2003 now and in the last year it's all started to go pear shaped again.

Binty - sorry you're feeling poorly hon - can you get yourself home to bed with a lempsip? good news about your dh's interviews - fingers crossed he has some good news soon!


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...hope  is ok hun  

Flower..I thought that too, could still have been Met related though hun, tea reacting with the lunchtime dose.


----------



## b3ndy

Oh my God - dh must be feeling bad for me today - he's just emailed me to ask whether or not I want a puppy for my birthday?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i've never had a pet before in my life - he's made me   even more now!


----------



## flowerpot

Awwww B3ndy, how lovely! you'll set me off


----------



## *Bev*

Ahh bless him what sort of puppy??


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, you're describing exactly what I was like, painful periods right through my teenage years, relieved by the pill, but back again once coming off.  I would definitely ask for one hun xxx


----------



## b3ndy

a white bulldog!! (I've ALWAYS wanted one, or a boxer, but dh grew up with boxers and says they'd be too mischievious - Sal - you'd know about that!)

I think he's serious too - he'd always said before we could get a dog when I had a baby (like I wouldn't have anything else to think about!) - he's obviously had a change of heart! 

it's a big committment though - I've told him we need to talk about it seriously when he gets home tonight.

Flower - I think too that it's best to push for the lap - o'wise I'd always be thinking......just wondered more on your sickness thing - could you be on/near ovulation?


----------



## flowerpot

Yeah I would love a dog, I'm dog mad, but its long hours that we are away from home at work.

yeah I am due to ov or ovulating now.  more likely weekend but started BMS early.  not usually physically sick though.  tummy is churning again...off to loo...


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...how lovely honey! I'd love another dog but DH won't let me! And bulldogs are gorgeous!

Flower... 

xx


----------



## tracyb

Hi everyone  

B3ndy, I am so sorry that AF has showed up    I think you should def have a lap etc, I was scheduled to have one twice before, but fell pg both times just before I was due to have it done.  It could be something simple like one of your tubes is blocked and they maybe able to clear them.  When is your appointment?

Kerry, that is so sad about your friends mum, it certainly makes you put things into perspective.  How is the job hunting going?

Sal, good luck with your appointment tomorrow  

Sarah, sorry you had a lousy night    and i hope Bow is ok.

Binty, I hope you and dh feel better soon.

I can't remember what else I was going to say, but hi to everyone else.

I had a hospital appointment on Monday and a lot came out of it, but I will post on a new thread as it is quite long winded!!

Love Tracy xx


----------



## b3ndy

Oooh - I hope you're ok flower - I reckon it's more than likely this sickness bug that's going round then - dh's mum had it a couple of weeks ago (tho' the other end) and it lasted a week.

That's what I said to dh about us both out working - but he says with him out the door at 7am and me back home at 1.30 it wouldn't be too much of a prob - and we could look into someone coming to walk them during mid morning....lots of dog walking services round here......I'm so tempted - but £1600 is a lot of cash to pay for a pup.

Hi tracy - long time no hear!! will look out for your other thread to see how things are going with you. I have my appt tomorrow (with a nurse at the clinic - we're now going to the Isis in colchester) and then with the consultant, Mr Lower, the following Friday. This is the thing puzzling me - the reason my hsg was so painful was coz both the tubes were blocked but the consultant said the dye 'cleared them' - I'm not convinced it did though - as I always have pains in the left side throughout the month (and this was the last one to 'clear' but it was more like a trickle of the dye coming out - unlike the other side)


----------



## flowerpot

been to the loo, nothing happening. just having a peppermint tea to see if that helps.  I've only got conflakes in me to come out!  

B3ndy, definitely a lap and dye for you. I would insist.  they told me at HSG that my tubes were blocked but lap said otherwise.  you might just have sludge that needs shifting out.  put it on your list of things to ask x


----------



## bubbleicious

sorry i've been in hiding this am girls. Everyone have a nice valetines night? 

B3ndy- sorry you're feeling ill still sweetie, but sounds a lovely idea about the dog- bf is desparate for one but i wanted to see how many hours i ended up working when we move first. I would definitely ask about the lap and dye- i had one nov and it put my mind at rest that everything was ok in there. Either way it would be nice to know what is going on wouldn't it. 

Flower- hope you feel a little better with your tum, its not nice when you're ill. Everyine seems ill at the mo. A car is a car, you are priceless, so at least you are ok.

Sal- good luck at the appt, let us know how you get on xx

Sarah- sorry to hear about the dh problem, these pills surely know how to make everything ten times worse(well we can blame them anyway, whatever the reason) I'm sure it will sort itself and you will be back to normal soon- its just so stressful isn't it?

Hi to everyone else, am going to raid the cupboards to see what i can munch!


----------



## scratch

B3ndy Yep Cd3 for me. The blue bum is after the lap and dye . What goes in must come out and inevitably you end up with a blue **** and tummy    very attractive. Oh and all the gas makes you fart . £1600 is really steep for a pup. We paid £500 for Hash and he is a pedigree. If you do decide to have a boxer there is a brill kennels in Ormskirk that I could recommend we have had 3 from there and they are all wonderful(especially with kids)

Flower  Hope the peppermint tea helps. And if not get your coat and go home

Sarah  Hope Bow is ok  Try not to worry

Kerry  Your very quiet today


Hiya to all the other ladies. And thanks for the good luck for tomorrow. Off homeski now but I will log on later try not to gas to much

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

just in case we don't talk later sal, best of luck for the appt xxxx


----------



## b3ndy

God Sal - as if I need any more excuses for a windy  !! 

I thought £1600 was alot - but just been looking on epupz website - and there are some on there for £2,500!! I wonder if dh is leaning more towards a bulldog now coz they get lazy and like lying around all day - just wot he'd like to do if he had half the chance!     

 for you tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you while at the Isis - isn't that the name of the god that you bought sommit in Egypt? - could be good karma eh?


----------



## nats210

Hello

Just wondered if anyone could answer a couple of questions fro me.

This is my first month on clomid (CD2-6), I have also been charting temps & last 
2 days my temp has really dropped, this morning back up to around 36. i am expecting
to ovulate tomorrow which would meet with previous months.
Did clomid affect your temps?
Did you ovulate around the same time
Have you boobs grown, mine feel huge which is great as I normally only have tiny (.)(.)'s.
Feel rather heavy & bloated.

Is this fairly normal, do any of you go for scans and on which day would you go.
Thanks for any help / advice
Nats
x


----------



## bubbleicious

Hi nats, 

i'm sure on of the girls will correct me if i'm wrong but the change in temp signal that you may already have ov'd. You normally get a dip in temp just before ovulation and when you have ov'd it goes up and stays up until af. If af is going to arrive it dips again 24-36 hourse before, if you are pg it will stay high. You been   ?


----------



## flowerpot

Nats, is there anyway you could ov'd earlier?


----------



## flowerpot

where have you all gone?!!!



Sarah - you know we were discussing preseed, are you dry down there normally?  I am and am just hoping that preseed will be enough! xxx


----------



## b3ndy

ola   - just back from showering and getting some lunch 

i know nowt about preseed I'm afraid hon - i have the opp problem with you know what


----------



## KerryB

I'm here! Sorry for being quiet, struggling today.

Flower....I'm, like you hun, dry. Preseed in enough for us. TMI but if you leave a tiny snidge in the tube and apply to DH's... ahem..."tool" its easier to get in!!!   Thats what we do when a bit dry!  

B3ndy...Gosh £1600 is a lot, my little Maxie was only £50 form the dogs home! He's not pedigree, very much a Heinz 57!! But as a dog lover, if we had the money we'd probably go for it. Worth shopping around though.

Tracey...Job hunting not going that well. Lost motivation today, but will get back on it!

Bubble... 

xx


----------



## Kitten 41

Not wanting to sound like a complete   but......  what is pre seed??


----------



## binty

Sorry Girls,

Not be on much today feeling really fluey   just what I need for my b'day tomorrow  so may try and leave early and go to bed with hot waterbottle.

Will catch you all tomorrow.

Binty


----------



## scratch

I am back now.

B3ndy  Isis is the Egyptian god of fertility and yes I brought one back and she has pride of place in our bedroom.
The dog is still sulking so I nipped to asda and got him and dh a treat for after tea. Cream cake for dh and a teeth cleaning bone for Hash.

Has it gone quiet today?

Sarah  Are you alright hun?

That reminds me I must take my clomid. The only trouble with taking 1 three times a day is trying to remember them 

Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Blimey you have gone quiet  

Binty sorry your feeling poorly hun, waterbottle and early night sounds like a good plan.


----------



## bubbleicious

hi,

well the doc thinks i'm pg, my sister thinks i'm pg, bf says wait and see, i don't know! arrgggghhhh

I want an isis ornament for the bedroom!

Cheers kerry,    thoughts and all that

sorry youre still feeling crap binty  

Sally- lol at you forgetting the pills! xx

it has gone awfully quiet today......


----------



## *Bev*

Bubble


----------



## b3ndy

here's hoping Isis will be waving her wand or whatever Egyptian god's wave, when I get to the clinic tomorrow then!  .......have you thought of swapping the treats for dh and Hash?!! 
I feel really excited about the thought of having a puppy - but at the same time I'm a bit of a Mrs Bleach - how do you get round that with a dog? 

Kerry - we went to a dogshow a couple of years ago and a breeder wanted three grand for a bulldog pup - this is 'cheapest' so far unless you buy an older dog.

Binty - sorry you feel so ill hon - what a poo way to feel for your b'day - if you get to go home early get to bed as soon as you get in the door (with a lempsip) and a good night's kip may do you the world of good?

flower - howz the tum?

bubblicious - sending you lots of   - how long have you got before testing again?


----------



## flowerpot

Bubble      

Kerry,    thanks for the tip hun    I actually get it in ok!  its more the swimmers I was worried about, that if you had no cm was preeseed enough for the little boys on their journey

Kitten, its a lube, that you squirt into you before BMS, if you are dry and dont get much cm.  its fertile and good for the sperm to swim in, if you are dry they have nothing to swim through. hope that helps.

Binty, take it easy hun  

Sal, I shouldnt laugh, but your dog sulking is cracking me up   bless him

xxx


----------



## flowerpot

not bad B3ndy, managed to get lunch down and another Met, will just be careful what I eat tonight. xxx


----------



## bubbleicious

thanks for the    vibes bev, 

doc says to check again on friday b3ndy, she says that if i have conceived the egg might not have been fertilised straight away, and was only due af by non clomid cycle yesterday so to wait a bit longer, although she did say that 19 days and counting on the luteal phase was a bit lengthy! She isn't overly concerned about the length of lp though as she says she is quite 'optmistic' about this month.


----------



## b3ndy

good luck - a friend of ours had to wait 2 weeks before she got her bfp - so it's not impossible your doc's theory - not sure how else the long LP could be explained?


----------



## scratch

Bubble hang on in there

B3ndy I did think about swapping thier treats but Hash would probably sulk even more. He seems to of lost his bark, which normally would be great but he really is a miserable so and so. I  cant wait for dd to come back and dress him up and stick things in his ears and up his nose  . He will be so happy 

I think ~I might buy some pre-seed. i wouldnt want to be the odd one out   

Sal x


----------



## nats210

Bubble sounds good let's hope the BFP shows itself.

I could have ovulated early but CD11 would have been really early for me.  I do have a dip on temps then see the rise & we did   yesterday, just hope I haven't missed the window.
Is the (.)(.) growth normal?
nats


----------



## b3ndy

boxers are fab with children - dh's nephews and neices used to sit on his folks boxer and ride her like a horse! - she loved it!


----------



## scratch

Dd does that to Hash and when she was small she used him as a step so she could see out the window and pinch biscuits. They were partners in crime where the biscuits were concerned. But he just doesnt seem to be calming down and acting his age( Lunatic thats him

Just bought some pre seed. I might aswell give it a go dh will wet himself when i tell him.

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

do you have a steel bed frame too?


----------



## sarahstewart

hey B3ndy no taking the P*ss out of me when I am not here     

Flower - I don't generally have a problem with CM but thought it might help with DH's swimmers  
Been to check on  and he is still poorly taking him to vets later .......
sorry have been quiet had a busy day today and I probably won't get on much 2morrow either


----------



## b3ndy

Aw Sarah      I just can't imagine my dh agreeing to do that  - tho he didn't rule it out last night when I mentioned it!!
what is wrong with Bow - do you have any idea yet?


----------



## scratch

We havent got a steal bed frame but I have made him start sitting around the house commando.(when dd has gione to bed) So he is always naked from the waist down     You never know might just do the trick

Sal x

Ps Sarah  Hopwe Bow is ok. Give him a squeeze from me


----------



## bubbleicious

hiya nats, 

I could be another indication that ov has already taken place as the (.)(.) tenderness or enlargement is normally because of progesterone being released from ovulation. It owuld be early though(but not impossible)


----------



## KerryB

Flower...  I like to share     

Bubble...good luck hun, so your testing Friday?  

Kitten..how re you hun?

Nats...I'm sure you'll be fine hun.  

B3ndy...I'm a Mrs Bleach too, but was ok with Max being a puppy - except for the chewed shoes and handbags!

Sal...your such a sweetie! 

Where's sarah this arvo? 

Bev..how you feeling hun?

xx


----------



## KerryB

I typed that reply 20 minutes ago, cam eback to it and you've all been chatting! It probably wo't make much sense! He he he


----------



## flowerpot




----------



## *Bev*

Kerry thanks for asking hun, just posted on the something to shout cry about....


----------



## scratch

Kerry  your    but we wouldnt have you any other way

Sal x


----------



## bubbleicious

yep testing friday kerry  

Sarah- hope little bow is ok, is he just sleeping all the time?

nats, i'm sure you haven't missed your chance this month, it is still a possibility don't worry!   

i have officially banned af from the clomid girls 

                                    

think i might get some pre seed for next month if i'm not....


----------



## b3ndy

I hope you don't let dh answer the door to the Avon lady after dd's gone to bed then Sal!!     

Kerry - you make me


----------



## b3ndy

Bev - just seen your post on the shout/cry thread - try not to feel too   hon - think   vibes (which I know is easier said than done) but you want to keep little bean chilled out too! ......and lets face it your scan is on Feb 22nd (my b'day) so what better karma do you need than that??

sending you lots of  

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

Bev 
stay strong hun, I'm sure I'd be the same, you want it so much that you can't help but worry when it happens,
the best thing you can do though is relax xxxx


----------



## *Bev*

Thank you ladies, just having an off day    You are all so supportive, you are wonderful, wouldn't have got this far without you


----------



## sarahstewart

Bev

I am off now to get Bow and take him to vets in a bit......he is just quiet and obviously in pain but not sure where or what has happened.  

sorry I haven't been too chatty today will try and pop in tomorrow then back to normal friday (hopefully)

Sarah


----------



## bubbleicious

she's just shown up girls, maybe next month eh?


----------



## b3ndy

good luck for tomorrow for dh's you know what Sarah!

and hope Bow is ok  

S
xx


----------



## b3ndy

bubblicious 

just saw your post - sorry   got you - how awful after your hopes being raised earlier - try to keep   and hang  on in there!

looks like we're cycle buddies this month - together with Sal!

S
xx


----------



## *Bev*

Bubble   we're here if you need us hun.....

Sarah - hope Bow is OK.


----------



## KerryB

Sorry Bubble hun... 

Sarah...hope Bow is ok sweetheart... 

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Bubble 

Sarah, hope Bow is ok, try and update us if you can 

I'm going girls in about 10 mins, will be around for a bit but will say bye bye just in case!  hope tummy calms down for BMS tonight!  Been doing every night since Sunday, will be exhausted by the weekend!


xxxx


----------



## twiggy3

Hello,

bubbleicious so sorry honey, we all know how it feels if you need to talk then we are here for you  

sarah i hope bow is ok. My dh isnt very romantic either but did buy a card which i wasnt expecting. He was going to buy me flowers at the weekend but i made him buy me a plant for work to brighten up my desk, plus will last longer. Hope you make up soon. Good luck at vets 

bev try not to worry honey

flower sorry you are having a bad day


kerry hope you are ok honey 

sal dd will be back soon, chin up

b3ndy  

minxy are you ok?

you all sound like you need cheering up, here is another joke...

WINTER CLASSES FOR MEN AT THE LEARNING CENTRE FOR ADULTS 


NOTE: DUE TO THE COMPLEXITY AND DIFFICULTY LEVEL 
OF THEIR CONTENTS, CLASS SIZES WILL BE LIMITED TO 8 PARTICIPANTS MAXIMUM. 


Class 1 
How To Fill Up The Ice Cube Trays --- Step by Step, with Slide Presentation. 
Meets 4 weeks, Monday and Wednesday for 2 hours beginning at 7:00 PM. 

Class 2 
The Toilet Paper Roll --- Does It Change Itself? 
Round Table Discussion. 
Meets 2 weeks, Saturday 12:00 for 2 hours. 

Class 3 
Is It Possible To Lift The Seat and Avoid The Floor, Walls and Nearby Bathtub? --- Group Practice. 
Meets 4 weeks, Saturday 10:00 PM for 2 hours. 


Class 4 
Fundamental Differences Between The Laundry Basket and The Floor --- 
Pictures and Explanatory Graphics. 
Meets Saturdays at 2:00 PM for 3 weeks. 

Class 5 
After Dinner Dishes --- Can They Levitate and Fly Into The Kitchen Sink? 
Examples on Video. 
Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginning 
at 7:00 PM 

Class 6 
Loss Of Identity --- Losing The Remote To Your Significant Other. 
Help Line Support and Support Groups. 
Meets 4 Weeks, Friday and Sunday 7:00 PM 

Class 7 
Learning How To Find Things --- Starting With Looking In The Right Places 
And Not Turning The House Upside Down While Screaming. 
Open Forum . 
Monday at 8:00 PM, 2 hours. 

Class 8 
Health Watch --- Bringing Her Flowers Is Not Harmful To Your Health. 
Graphics and Audio Tapes. 
Three nights; Monday, Wednesday, Friday at 7:00 PM for 2 hours. 

Class 9 
Real Men Ask For Directions When Lost --- Real Life Testimonials. 
Tuesdays at 6:00 PM Location to be determined. 

Class 10 
Is It Genetically Impossible To Sit Quietly While She Parallel Parks? 
Driving Simulations. 
4 weeks, Saturday's noon, 2 hours. 

Class 11 
Learning to Live --- Basic Differences Between Mother and Wife. 
Online Classes and role-playing . 
Tuesdays at 7:00 PM, location to be determined 

Class 12 
How to be the Ideal Shopping Companion 
Relaxation Exercises, Meditation and Breathing Techniques. 
Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginning at 7:00 PM. 

Class 13 
How to Fight Cerebral Atrophy --- Remembering Birthdays, Anniversaries and Other Important Dates and Calling When You're Going To Be Late. 
Cerebral Shock Therapy Sessions and Full Lobotomies Offered. 
Three nights; Monday, Wednesday, Friday at 7:00 PM for 2 hours. 


Class 14 
The Stove/Oven --- What It Is and How It Is Used. 
Live Demonstration. 
Tuesdays at 6:00 PM, location to be determined. 

Upon completion of any of the above courses, diplomas will be issued to the survivors.


take care

twiggy xxx


----------



## *Bev*




----------



## scratch

Awww Sorry Bubble the witch got you. But like B3ndy says it will be me you and her this onth all buddies together.

Just fell asleep on the couch with the dog a power nap!!!!

Twiggy you make me chuckle 

I have one :- Why was the cow so ****** off??

If someone woke you up at 4am and played with your tits and didnt shag you you would be ****** off too!!!!

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

TWIGGY...HMM... A FEW OF THOSE MY DH NEEDS TO GO ON!  

SAL... 

XX


----------



## b3ndy

- think we needed those after the witch came knocking on two lots of clomid chicks doors today

have a good night tonight flower - and remember if it you don't get 'down and dirty' every night - every other is ok too (that's wot our consultant told us) though if you can keep up, why not every night!!


----------



## b3ndy

offski now girls to get some fresh air into the lungs

back at work tomorrow and back to the early starts! joy!

'speak' then

ttfn you lovely clomid chicks you!!     (don't know where I'd be without ya - specially on days like today!)

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Bye B3ndy...I'm offski now too. Packing up already.

Don't know if I can face the gym. God I hate feeling like this.

xx


----------



## *Bev*

Morning ladies

Hope you are all well.  Good start to the day Minxy's thread has made me   already - I hate goodbyes (I am a soppy sod!!!)

Have lovely days ladies, inspite of the horrible weather.

Bev xx


----------



## scratch

Morning

Well today is the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We finally get to find out what they are going to do to me next  I am starting to feel like a lab rat  But it will be nice to know what is going to happen.

Sarah  How is little Bow??

Kerry    How you diddling? 

Flower  Hows the tummy?

Bev  Everything still ok?

B3ndy  Did you manage to get up? And are you still awake? 

 to Bubble,Twiggy and Binty and anyone else i have probably forgot

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Monring lovelies,

Well I was good and went to the gym, and felt much better afterwards. Then went home and made lasagna for DH and a big batch of tomato & roast veg sauce to freeze for spag bol etc. How good am I!!

My friend is doing ok, well as good as can be expected. I'm going to ring her later, as got a text from her this morning. 

Sal...good luck today babe. Will you be coming with me and Flower to St Mary's? We'll have to try and schedule our appts at the same time! 

B3ndy...You ok? I bet your early morning was a shock to the system. How are feeling with AF?

Flower...Are you feeling better hun?

Bev...I was like that yesterday when I read it. I don't want her to leave us!

Hi to Binty (happy birthday!) Kim, Kitten, Bubble, Twiggy, Denzy, Gossips, Olive and anyone I've missed  

xx


----------



## flowerpot

morning girls 

Sal, good luck for today, don't take any messing and ask lots of questions  

binty, happy birthday!!

Sarah, how is Bow?  

I haven't seen Natasha's post yet, oh no! is she leaving...will check now  

 hi everyone else, Kerry, B3ndy, Twiggy, Bev, Bubbles, Gossips (not seen her around for a few days?), 

no more sickness or pain last night thank goodness.  Right off my food but had to eat to take my Metformin.  Got jiggy again, dh is on a roll, keeps coming in from work and saying right comeon on, bed !!     So thats BMS every day since sunday so far.  At least I know i'm giving my 12th month of clomid every chance possible  

off to the pics tonight, anyone seen anything good?


----------



## scratch

I am off now so wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Binty   have a good one!!

I will fill you all in later

Love Sal x

Just in case it is bad news i am booked in with my beauty therapist this afternoon for a little pampering on dh's credit card


----------



## bubbleicious

Morning girls, 

Sorry about my sudden disapperanance yesterday, cried constantly for about 3 hrs...... Still sad this morning, but it is a new cycle now and another possibility of a bfp.

Sarah- hope bow is ok, what did the vet say? 

Binty- happy birthday you doing anything nice? 

Sal- hope you get all your answers today, and a good outcome.(could you not use dh's card to celebrate if it is good news?!    

Kerry- well done you on the gym and the tea, sounds really nice xxxx

Flower, final destination 3 looks really good- but not a good idea if you don't like rollercoasters.......scary

Sorry natasha is leaving, but onwards and upwards and one step closer to that bfp.

 to anyone i've missed xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy

hey clomid chicks

well I made it - just - awake most of night with af cramps! lucky me! (more clots than normal this month   which is making it particularly painful!)

Sal - think I've already missed you - but good luck for today!! sending you lots of  

Kerry - brownie points for going to gym when you didn't really feel like it!! 

Bev - I know what you mean about reading Minxy's post - this is prob my last month on clomid too, and Kerry's - I couldn't bear to leave the clomid chicks tho'!!

Binty - hope you're not feeling too cack and have a  

Sarah - howz Bow? good luck for today!!

Flower - wonder what's making you feel so queasy then? sounds like dh is enjoying his part this month! 

bubblicious - sorry you're feeling so  ....I felt like that after my first bfn on clomid (but half of it was coz i'd stupidly believed my consultant who told me all i'd need was a month on it to get the result I wanted -  )

catch up in a bit!

S
xx


----------



## binty

Morning girls

Sal - Good luck for today
Bubble/Sarah/B3ndy - sorry   got you

I feel alot better today went home and slept until this morning dh woke me a couple of times to give me a drink of juice and  .

Going out for lunch with girls today but don't think I'll have a   as dh has a surprise for me when I get home so don't want to spoil it.

 Kerry, Flower, Kim, Kitten, Twiggy, Denzy, Gossips, Olive and anyone else I've missed.

Hope you all have a great day.  

Binty


----------



## KerryB

Blimey its quiet on here!



xxx


----------



## b3ndy

am offski in a bit peeps - going home at 12 to get ready for appt at new clinic at 3.30pm (it's an hours drive away - and I need to get home to 'freshen up')

will try and log on laters and let you know how it's gone

S
xx


----------



## *Bev*

Blimey ladies you are quiet, we must be missing Sarah  

B3ndy good luck for your appointment hun, hope it goes well.

Binty mmmm lunch with the girlies sounds like a great idea... have a lovely time.  Oooh and a suprise tonight   lucky you.. 

Bubble   hopw your feeling a little better, try to look forward not back


----------



## Mrs Nikki

b3ndy love and luck for today sweetie


----------



## scratch

I am back from St MArys and what a total waste of time that was. 
It is official now that I am a genuine gatecrasher on here. As of today I am no longer allowed to take any more clomid and we have to go au natural. The cons went nutty that I was on cycle 16 the maximum in a lifetime is suppose to be 12. She also said that they wouldnt be repeating my lap and dye as I had a natural pregnancy last Feb and that my tubes cant be blocked.
I could of cried there and then. How I didnt I just dont know.  She gave me my day 21 blood results and they were averaging around 32 and that was on 150mg clomid. So the chances of me oving now are none. Dh has been wonderful and said that you never know the break might just do me good and he hates me taking pills anyway. But I just feel so        that we are now left in no mans land.

So ladies am I still allowed to pop on here and see how your all doing. Now that I am officially not a clomid chick

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sally 
     
      
      
I am sure whether you are or aren't you'd be too missed here sweetie if you left.


----------



## KerryB

Sal...You poor love, I know what [email protected] appts are like! Well we're both official "Non-Clomid" takes now! I've done my last cycle too! So did they say anything about IVF or such like?

Mrs N...you ok? Been quiet this week  

xx


----------



## scratch

All she said was that nhs IVF was out of the question as we have dd. And the private is approx £3800.
I have to go back in 3 months and she will discuss my options then.

But in the mean time I just cant stop   I have even had to stop taking the clomid mid cycle

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy - good luck  

Sal -   I know from experience what its like to have such an awful appt.  I'm so sorry hun.  I'll probably be off clomid after this month too so we can all gatecrash together!!!  
you need some time to take it all board xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

what do you mean had to stop?  its still day 2-6 you mean?  I'd take them.
£3,800 blimey!  I don't fancy me and dh having to try and find that. oh heck xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sally wish I could go round and give them a right good  for you and wish I could give you a real life 

Kerry I'm ok, just very green on it this month, knocked me for 6, you ok?

Tx are soooo damn expensive - its just so unfair -me and DH couldn't afford it - no way!


----------



## scratch

She said that I had to stop taking the clomid immediately even though I am mid cycle. I really dont know whether to finish this month or not. If dh found out he would kill me. She said that the chances of ovarian cancer were greatly increased with prolonged use of clomid. And that the guidelines state max 12 cycles. And as this is my 16th she said I had to stop straight away.
I know what you mean Flower there is no way we will be able to afford £3800 and I suppose I do have my wonderful daughter and i should just be happy with what nature intended.

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

how many tablets do you have left to take this month?


----------



## KerryB

But you haven't done 16 straight cycles of Clomid have you? So I would carry on taking it this cycle. I was mid clomid at my appt on Monday and she said I should stop taking it, but nothing about sraight away. Silly !! 

So there'll be three of us gatecrashing FLower!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I say finish off the cycle too.


----------



## bubbleicious

Hi girls,

I am now also an 'honorary member' of the clomid board. I rang the fertility centre to tell them that first cycle wasn't successful and they've taken me off it. They said that if is didn't alter my cycle and i was regular before then it hasn't done anything apart from give me side effects. I asked what to do next and they said they won't do anything else now for six months until we've been trying for 2 years. I feel so sad, like you sal- in no mans land, where they've turned round and said you're on your own. We have to go private now- we have no choice, as if we did go back in six months we wouldn't get treatment as bf has dd. I also asked for some more info on the sperm test bf had done early on as they only said it was 'ok'. the sperm count was 20million, which we knew, and they said that was ok, but if you wanted to be picky it was borderline. I found out today that the morphology(shape) was less than average, and they were sluggish. No on e had told us any of this before   i have managed to stop crying now, as it was non stop yesteray from af arrival at 3 to 6pm when i had to dry my eyes and go and babysit three children for my sister. Then this omorning when i rang and they told me this i was off again. We have a good private clinic near us, and will be going to the open evening which is soon, but htink we will have the tests repeatted(apart from lap and dye), which, including the first cycle of ivf will set us back around £4,500. I will be popping in from time to time to see how you are all doing. I want to say thankyou to all of you for all of your help and making me feel welcome from start to finish. I don't like goodbye's either, and it seems to be the day for them, but you will always be in my thoughts and a bfp from anyone us will be a wonderful achievement.

take care girls xxxxxxxx


----------



## scratch

Apparently it is a max of 12 cycles in a lifetime even if they are not all one after the other. I have 8 tabls left to take for this cycle and I really dont know what to do for the best. i did concieve dd on only 50mg but for some reason 150mg doesnt seem to be doing the trick.

We all seem to be leaving one by one dont we 

Has anyone heard from Sarah

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

bubbleicious said:


> I rang the fertility centre to tell them that first cycle wasn't successful and they've taken me off it. They said that if is didn't alter my cycle and i was regular before then it hasn't done anything apart from give me side effects.


Really ??   Should I stop too?


----------



## flowerpot

Bubble, why have they stopped you after one cycle?  seems madness to me  

Sal, 8 tablets so thats 2½ days worth? so you're half way through this month, I'd take them hun, give yourself the best go in your last month xxx


----------



## scratch

I think your right and I will finish off the cycle. and I have made a decision. I am going to have my hair cut off. I think a change is in order

Sal x


----------



## bubbleicious

She said that if i was ov'ing naturally before which they say i was because even though my cycle is long it was always regular, and clomid has not changed my cycle, then clomid hasn't done anything. I still only had one follie, so they say that would have been there anyway and all clomid has done is give me side effects. She said my body obviously doesn't need anything from the clomid so there is no point taking it.   so confused, we are now wondering whether to self administer 150mg this month- i know its wrong but they shouldn't put people in this position


----------



## flowerpot

you go girl.

Sweetie, just finish the tablets and then do everything in your power this month, you know by the book, sex as much as possible, lie still for half an hour after, cut down on booze, pre-seed, vitamins, veg and fruit, keep dh balls cool.  at least you know that you had one more chance and you did everything you could.  thats what I'm doing this month as its probably our last month, at least I know I have tried


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Bubblicious but Im on Clomid to boost but also to aid embies sticking as far as Im concerned - shouldn't they keep you on for those reasons alone?


----------



## flowerpot

Bubble its so difficult hun, if I were you though I really would want to try it a bit longer.  I didnt ovulate for the first 4 months on clomid but then I did when I upped the dose.  have you been taking 150mg?


----------



## scratch

Yep your right flower as always  So i have got my pre seed(came this morning) and I have bought dh an ice pack  Said he can sit on it and I have made an appointment for my hair chop tomorrow then out for a good meal and a few drinkie poos. Then onto the healthy living

Sal x


----------



## bubbleicious

i am just taking 100mg at the moment, i ovulate naturally(we think). I am just frustrated because the only tests they have ever done is sperm test,lap and dye. Then they said 6 months of clomid at 100mg, then ivf. It just seems stupid to me. I ring up to continue with treatment and they say to stop. They said at first to carry on, and that they wouldn't be scanning me or anything, then she said if it hasn't altered my cycle and i was ov'ing before clomid that it did bugger all. I am not sure what to do! This is our last chance before ivf.


----------



## flowerpot

good girls Sal and positive thinking      

Bubble, if I were you hun, I'd want to give it a go, for 6 months, really I would.  look at all the girls who get BFP after their first month, and if you are ovulating you might just need the boost? x


----------



## flowerpot

Sal, hope my preseed comes that quick! you ordered yesterday?  i used my last one last night so could do with some for later  
I hope the order went through as I got the credit card transaction confirmation from worldpay but nothing from the website to say the order was coming, I'm sure you normall do


----------



## bubbleicious

am i gonna put myself in serious danger if i up the dose myself? because i may aswell- if i on;y released my normal one egg on 100mg, can it hurt? I know its wrong and they won't be tracking me, but i think we should give it longer too- just wish i had the support of the doctors too.


----------



## scratch

Bubble
Maybe you should try asking your gp for thier advice. I wouldnt up the dose without them telling you first. Or try asking for a second opinion.

Dd wont reconise me when she gets home. All the hair is coming off!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

I wouldnt up the dose hun, you are ovulating at 100mg which is the main reason for upping the dose, but its worth you carrying on.  Can you contact them with your thoughts and ask if they will reconsider?


----------



## bubbleicious

but thats why they said to come of it, cause i was ovulating without it anyway. I don't understand what they were trying to gain by putting me on it if they are giving me this as a reason for taking me off it. If there is no change on clomid then surely they should change the dose so that it is doing something? I think i might ring them and ask if they would consider upping the dose and tracking me again


----------



## scratch

that might be the best course of action bubble. Just tell them your worries.

I am off for a bit. Going to have my unibrow waxed so I can have nmy haircut tomorrow without worrying about my unruley eyebrows.

Catch you all later
Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Bubble...I wouldn't self medicate hun, not with Clomid. There are too many risks of OHSS etc. Especially if you know you ovulate normally. Minxy had it to boost ovulation as well, but she was given 6 months of Clomid.  I would ring them with your concerns and see if they let you continue. Its not going to do any harm.

xx


----------



## KerryB

Sal..your going to look so lovley when DD gets home xx


----------



## binty

Just back from lunch with the girls and had a few  .  Can't believe whats been happening whilst I've been at lunch 

Sal - Can't believe they told you to stop mid cycle I think you should carry on until the end of your cycle  
Bubble - I wouldn't self medicate I'd talk to your consultant with your concerns and hopefully they will let you continue for the rest of the 6 months  
Kerry - how are you?

Binty


----------



## KerryB

I'm ok sweetie. Bored though, waiting for DBB to give me something to do!  Going to see my friend later who's just lost her mum. Want to give her a huge hug.  How's your day going? Any idea what DH's surprise is??

xx


----------



## binty

Been ok just feels strange not having my dad call to wish me happy birthday  and no clue what dh's surprise is 

Give your friend an nice big   from me and let her      to her hearts content she probably needs to get everything out of her system but it will take time and she will start to feel fine and then   bam it hits you when you least expect.  She will need someone to be strong for her and not judge what she is saying or doing.

Well that how I felt but my situation may have been different as my dad committed suicide.

Starting to feel a bit low but try to keep my pecker up as he wouldn't have wanted me to be sad.  

Binty


----------



## scratch

eyebrows are done and I have bought a bright red hair colour. So this time tomorrow I will be back to my old red headed self. Stuff being a natural brown.

And I have just got some holiday mags to pick somewhere. Dh said if i find somewhere really nice he wuill take me and dd away later in the year. So something to look forward to and maybe then i will forget all about ttc.


Binty that is so sad. But I am sure your Dad is watching over you 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Binty..I'm so sorry hun. Huge   for you too. My other friend saw her last night and said she is coping remarkable well and being very strong. She's an amazing woman. She has an 8yr old sister to think of as well, so I guess thats keeing her going.

Sal...how glam are you gonna be! We want new pictures!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Binty   I'm sure he is watching you and is so proud.  enjoy your day x

Sal, fab!  

got really sore ovulation pains, bloated and sore. had to take a paracetamol.  still gonna do BMS though!


----------



## binty

Sal - red sounds good - I was thinking of going through a blonde stage again but dh prefers me being my natural brown  

Flower - hope the ov pain subsides soon so you can   tonight.

Kerry - she may just want a friend to chat to and hopefully her sister is keeping her grounded.  

Binty


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Dont think Im being rude but won't pop in here for a bit - paranoia and   from clomid is setting in - be back when I am normal again - don't be mad.


----------



## flowerpot

awww Nikki are you ok hun? xxxx


----------



## binty

try not to stress Nikki are you ok?


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies
A quick   then I am off again  

 Bow is fine has a poorly back leg and had a painkiller injection and a thermometer stuck up his bum   he was NOT impressed  

I am soooooo embarrased to tell you this but you know DH had his SA today and we were not supposed to have BMS......well we got carried away last night and ending up   it was really nice as it was 'proper' sex not baby making if you know what I mean  .  DH still went for his SA but I am really worried now  
anyway I am off in a bit for some more      

 to all those who are    and   to everyone else (sorry no time for personals  )


----------



## KerryB

Nikki..we don't mind how   loopy your are! We've lal been through it. Stay   hun.

Binty... 

Flower...good for you hun, keep  !! We'll be starting at the weekend. Last time on Clomid!

Sarah..glad your ok. Don't worry about   last night, we did it just before DH's last one and it was fine. Glad  is ok too, poor kitty.

Going soon so will say bye now.

xxx


----------



## scratch

Sarah  So glad Bow is ok and get you two you little   But it is nice sometimes just to be a little less consumed with is it the right time/position.

Kerry  I am sure your friend will be all the better for seeing you 

Binty  Enjoy your evening hun

Flower  Enjoy your BMS  

Sal x


----------



## binty

Sarah

Glad Bow ok and I wouldn't worry about   last night we all need 'proper sex'

Binty


----------



## binty

I'm going to log off as I want to leave on time as dh has called to say my BIG Present is at home waiting   

Will be off work tomorrow but will try to log on - if not too busy      

Binty


----------



## twiggy3

hi me lovelies,

binty HAPPY BIRTHDAY honey hope you get l;ots of nice prezzies 

sal red sounds good, bet it will look great 

sarah glad bow is ok honey, take it you have made up with dh then  

flower have fun honey 

kerry give your friend a big hug from us, cant imagine how hard that must be. 

b3ndy sorry witch got you honey, she needs a good   

minxy are you leaving us?

hi to everyone else, here is another joke to keep you all going until the weekend, I am off work now for 2 weeks although am still here trying to finish stuff off, going to be a late one i think , ok this is a good one....

Little Johnnie's neighbour had a baby.

Unfortunately, the baby was born without ears. When mother and new baby came
home from the hospital, Johnnie's family was invited over to see the baby.

Before they left their house, Little Johnnie's dad had a talk with him and
explained that the baby had no ears. His dad also told him that if he so
much as mentioned anything about the baby's missing ears or even said the
word ears, he would get the smacking of his life when they came back home.

Little Johnnie told his dad he understood completely.
When Johnnie looked in the crib he said, "What a beautiful baby."

The mother said, "Why, thank you, Little Johnnie"

Johnnie said, "He has beautiful little feet and beautiful little hands, a
cute little nose and really beautiful eyes. Can he see?"

"Yes", the mother replied, "we are so thankful; the Doctor said he will have
20/20 vision."

"That's great", said Little Johnnie, "coz he'd be f **** d if he needed
glasses."

sorry i know its sick, sorry if i offended anyone, better run and finish some work,

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## strawbs

Sarah, wish I could get that carried away with sex, always a real effort for me, I have NO sex drive with this pcos!  Probably something to do with never having periods.

Sorry you are feeling low Nikki, hope you feel better soon, you must have stopped the   by now

Nothing to report this end, no period yet and not likely to having not ov this month-big nipples though!!!

Strawbs xxx


----------



## scratch

Morning

How are we all today?? It is Fridayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

And dd is back in 2 sleeps   

Feeling a little better this morning but not 100% dh was great and just said forget all the ttc and just let nature have ago. He is right because it worked last time.

B3ndy  How did you get on?

FLower  Did you manage BMS?

Sarah  Hows Bow this morning?

Kerry  Is your friend ok? ANd are you alright?

Hiya to eveyone else. I will try and pop  on later but have a meeting at 11.And I am having second thoughts about having the old hair chopped off. I might cancel the appointment  

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Morning everyone 

Sarah, so glad Bow is ok hun, what a relief    did dh let them know that he had intercourse the day before? best to be honest.

Nikki,  take as long as you need, if you need us we are here you know that

Strawbs, have you found clomid has increased your sex drive? endo always effected mine but clomid really boosted it

Sal, glad you're ok chicken    did you decide to finish this months tablets?

Kerry, hows things?  

B3ndy, how did your appt go hun?  

Binty, can't wait to hear what your surprise was!  

Yep girls, BMS again, thats every day CD11,12,13,14,15 !  due to ov Sat/Sun but have had ovulation pains CD14/15 so covered those days just in case    so glad its friday!  Off to a nice hotel with dh tomorrow xxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Bubble, I think it was you who said you had a high cervix? or was it tilted? anyway, have a look at one of the replies on here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48896.0.html


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning HOORAY ITS FRIDAY!  

Flower you nympho you   you must be well knackered.....what CD is it now for you?  Today is CD12 and I have a little EWCM did not ov until day 18 on my first cycle but we have been getting jiggy every other day so will carry on like that  

Binty - What was your present?  
Sal - you cancelled your appointment hun.....I reckon you should go for it...
Kerry - How are you today?
Strawbs/Twiggy/B3ndy et al -


----------



## KerryB

Morning Girls,

Well, last night was hard. She completely broke down when we got there, which I think is what hhse needed. She's been so strong for her step-dad and little sister and brother that I think she just needed to let it all out. It was heartbreaking. We had a few glasses of wine and talked about everything, including her mum. It was lovely really. We just tried to be at ease with her. And we promised we'd all be going to the funeral next Friday (there are 6 of us who are really close, one is away travelling though). I think she will be ok, but like Binty said it will just take time. I know the pain will never go away for her, but it will get easier to manage.

So, on a happier note.....IT'S FRIDAY AND DBB IS OUT ALL DAY!!!

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

awww Kerry what a great friend you are hun   hope your weekend is OK.

Where is everyone today?


----------



## flowerpot

awww Kerry, you are doing whats needed, being there for her 

Sarah, CD16 today!  done BMS every day since sunday   I normally ov CD17/18 but had twinges/ovary stabbing for the last few days so covered those days just in case, plus its better to have the little swimmers there ready and waiting!  This is the first month we have done BMS every day, but we wanted to give it a really good shot and do our best so we know we did everything possible.  I hardly get any cm   but thankfully my supply of pressed arrived yesterday just in time  

xxx


----------



## KerryB

Thanks girls  

CD9 today so starting   tonight or tomorrow, just to cover all bases. Never too early to start!! Hope DH is up to it! He he he

xx


----------



## *Bev*

Kerry sounds like you going to see your friend did her the world of good, you sound like your a wonderful friend to her.  Excellent news that DBB is out of the office for today...

Sarah poor Bow.

Sal get your hair done it will make you feel better babe.

Flower you are officially a nympho!!!

Binty tell us tell us what was your surprise

Hello all you over lovely ladies, I hope you are all   today.  No   faces allowed on a Friday


----------



## flowerpot

Bev    Tell you what, my leg muscles are killing me today! good exercise all this BMS !    Tell me hun, did you lie down after BMS or do the legs in the air thing?

off to a nice hotel tomorrow girlies, can't wait!  nice lunch and a swim etc. will have to avoid the jacuzzi and sauna though as in the 2ww?

Kerry, I'm staying in Cheshire way, near alderly edge


----------



## flowerpot

wonder what Binty's surprise was?  I can't wait to find out


----------



## *Bev*

I just laid down for about half an hour afterward, sometime put the pillow under my bum but never the legs in the air thing.  Hope this helps.


----------



## sarahstewart

Bev -   how are you hun? any more horrid spotting? you have your scan next week don't you?  

Flower - are you walking like John Wayne?


----------



## KerryB

Flower...where abouts? I work in Wilmslow so drive through Alderley Edge every day!

Bev...U ok hun?

Sarah...  

Where's B3ndy?? And Binty

xxx


----------



## scratch

Just a quickie feeling really down. I told dh I loved him and he asked me if I was sure and I had to tellhim i loved him and dd m more than anyting but i just dont love myself at the moment.  So  I am going to have the hair chop and get it done red. Then we are going out to eat too much and get absolutely smashed. then home for lots of NO ttc sex . Stuff I say. Oh and I stopped taking the pills. I thought if they havent worked for me in 9 months then whats the point. So Sod it i am goig to forget all about ttc and try and get my life back together. i have a wonderful daughter and a lovely partner and I need to cherish what I have.

Ok rant over thank god it is friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will catch up with personals later got this stuupid meeting and i want to go early for my new super duper hair cut

Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Hi Sarah/ Kerry

The spotting has stopped it had stopped yesterday thank god.  I think I have it sussed although i've never had a normal cycle in my life I think I am spotting around when AF is due (which apparently isn't uncommon) the two days of spotting I had in the beginning came the day after BFP and lasted two days this last lot came 28 days later.... I'm hoping that is is, because this would help make sense of it and hopefully stop me getting in a state everytime it happens.  Next scan is on Wednesday, apparently i'll be able to see arms and legs limbs developing this time - can't wait.  Trying to talk husband into paying to have another 12-14 weeks I can't bear the thought of waiting until 20 weeks, although as i've had more spotting maybe the sonographer will book me another one anyway.... fingers crossed.

Thanks for asking

Sal that sounds like a wonderful plan hun, I hope that you can get some normality back in your life, all this ttc cannot be good long term for relationships.  Good Luck.

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB

Bev...glad things are settling down hun. An dits good that you have an idea about the spotting. Keeping everyhting crossed for your next scan.

Sal...Aw hun sorry your  . Sounds like you've made some good decisions though. Have your hair cut, you'll feel better, and have a fab time tonight too


----------



## flowerpot

Bev, thanks!  if it helps, my friend who is pregnant had the same thing, she had a bleed and had an emergency scan. now thinking about it she realises it was when her AF would have been due 

Kerry, Mottram Hall we're staying!  Is alderley nice for a drink or something during the day or can you recommend anything else?

Sal, bless you  i think you have got the best idea hun xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Bev - Pay and have the extra scan hun just for peace of mind.....I am sure everything will be OK  

Sal - you wally......  get your hair cut and coloured and enjoy your evening tonight   will you still hang around with us clomid chicks.....don't know what I would do without you and your funny stories  

Flower - have a fab time hun

Kerry - Binty not at work today and god knows where B3ndy is


----------



## nats210

Hello

Bev really pleased the spotting has finished not long now until your scan & I hope they do book you another 1 just to reassure you.

Sally sorry to hear you are feeling low this is such an emothional rollercoaster, I know last year while I was monitoring my temps i was so nervous of attempting tx it felt safer just to hover on the edge as opposed to expose myself to any more heartache but you have to take that step if you want results even though it really scares me.  Does any of this make sense?

Flowerpot you made me smile I seem forever having my legs in the air, most times I use a pillow but this week I was almost in a shoulder stand against the wall!    Mottram Hall is lovely i hear have a great time.

Do any of you get really bloated? I feel like someone has taken a bicycle pump  up the  and blown me up, boobs still heavy & my nipps were a bit tender this morning. Temp has risen but ovulation not detected on my online chart but i reckon it will be by tomorrow's temp which would mean i am about 2-3 days past ov.

Have lovely weekends
nats
x


----------



## scratch

You dont get rid of me that easily!!!!!!

Flower  Get you Mottram Hall how posh!!Thats if your legs will go back together  

Off for my meeting i will pop back later

B3ndy   hope you had a better appt than me

Bev  Glad your feeling a bit better. Dont stress

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Sal  
I'll be the one walking around cheshire like a bow legged chicken!


----------



## *Bev*

Flower you will never live the nympho name down now!!!  Lets hope its successful


----------



## flowerpot

Trust me!  I won't be like this next week    At least we have done the BMS part, I just hope to god I ovulate, otherwise its for nothing


----------



## *Bev*

I'm sure you'll be fine    BTW your doing fab on the diet, just noticed your ticker.


----------



## KerryB

Flower...Oh get you at Mottram Hall! Very posh! Alderley Edge is lovely, there are a couple of bars and nice restaurants there. You could also go to Prestbury (also very posh and where Wayne & Colleens house is) there are a coupld of nice pubs there.

Sarah...forgot Binty is off, hope she logs on I want to know what the surprise was!

Bev...I'm sure everything will be fine.

Sal...your an honorary chick now like me and Flower!

Just surfing the net, might lok for a holiday. Desperate for some sun!

xx


----------



## *Bev*

Kerry a friend of mine just booked Cancun for November for just over £700 each!!!  She got Thomas Cook all tied up with false advertising, because online it says £700 and something but in the booking online it comes up with £1200 each...  maybe worth a look...  good luck....


----------



## sarahstewart

as DH would say Flower when you die you will be buried in a Y shape coffin


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah!! thats so funny!!

Thanks Kerry, nice just to have a change of scenery  

Bev, thankyou!  I've lost it in 5 weeks so pretty pleased. mixture of WW and the Met I think


----------



## KerryB

You'll have a fab time hun.

Sarah...   at teh y shaped coffin!

Bev...I'm trying to persuade DH to go back to Dominican Republic as we loved it there, but he doens't wan tto do long haul so we might do 10 days in the Canaries in JUne with my sister, her boyf and my parents. Just want something to look forward to!

xx


----------



## *Bev*

Its good to have something to look forward too, me and DH keep looking, but really not keen on travelling at the moment and not sure how i'll feel about it after 12w.


----------



## KerryB

Just see how you go. You could always do a minibreak somewhere in the UK. Or a nice spa or something for you both to relax.

xx


----------



## *Bev*

mmmm relax that would be nice!  It would actually be very nice to be as far away from both sets of parents as possible at the moment, think I might lock myself away this weekend and not talk to either of them


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls  

I am quiet at work today so i thought I would log on and see how you are all doing  

Kerry, Great news that DBB is out all day and well done for being there for your friend, I am sure she really appreciates it.

Sarah, I am pleased that Bow is ok and naughty you for having  
the night before dh S.A.     Hopefully your cycle will settle down this month and you should O soon.  Good luck  

Bev, Thats good that the spotting has settled down and I know spotting when AF is due is common.  I would tell them when you have your scan that you are worried and hopefully they will book you in for another one.  Don't you have a 12 week dating scan?  I was booked in for one as well as my early ones.

Flower, you go girl!!  Well done on your   marathon, I am sure it must be helping with your brilliant weight loss.  Have a lovely weekend, relax and enjoy some more  , if you have the energy.

Sal, it is good that your dh is being so supportive and I am sure he is right, althought relaxing and forgetting about it can be easier said than done.  I hope your like your haircut and have a great time tonight.

B3ndy, where are you??  We want to know how your appt went....

Hi to everyone else I have forgotton  

I am on cd19, so   over for us this month, we did it every other day since cd9.  Just gotta play the waiting game now, I started the steriods a few days ago and they are making me feel very strange, but hopefully will all be worth it  

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## scratch

Meeting was [email protected] as usual so  I am off home in 20 mins. Gonna get my clothes ready for tonight and then off to the hairdressers. I think maybe a glass or two of wine whilst I am getting ready will sort me out.

Just in case I miss you Flower  Have a wonderful dirty weekend you nympho!!   But at least let dh out of bed to eat. he needs to keep his strength up  

Sarah  Hope Bow is ok and better for next week.

Everyone else have a fab weekend.

Love Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

ola girls 

sorry not time for personals - up to eyes with the usual Friday c**p and no staff....needless to say it looks like my appt couldn't have been any worse than yours yesterday Sal (you poor thing)...but mainly coz it didn't happen! dh got stuck in traffic on M25 and we had to cancel  - it wasn't v.pleasant in my house y'day afternoon!! anyhow - I'm now having to go to Harley St to see the consultant on March 6th (were going to make me wait til March 31st at the Isis)

catch up more in a bit - LOTS of chatting I've missed out on!!  

S
xx


----------



## scratch

Poor B3ndy I think I would of been better if i had missed mine . But as Kerry says I am now an honouray member of the clomid chicks. Yep thats me Mrs Au Naturel!!

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Bev...if you need some time to yourself, do exactly that! You need to be relaxed so take the pone off the hook and put your feet up!   says so!!

Tracey..glad your ok hun. Hope the steriods dont' make you feel too   Sending you   thoughts

Sally...I'm off out tonight as well, can't wait for a few wine's with my girls!  

B3ndy..what a nightmare. At least you managed to get an earlier appt. Chin up   and dont' let work get you down.

xx


----------



## scratch

I am offski now.

Have fun and try not to gas to much or I wont be able to catch up  

Love Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Have a lovely afternoon Sal and remember try to relax or we will send the   round.

Have a fab weekend...


----------



## *Bev*

Kerry honestly I could swing for both sets of parents for two completely different reasons.


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy - oh no! what a pain. Nothing worse x

Bev - you do whatever you want for yourself this weekend hun, bugger everyone else.  If you are thinking of a spa break later in the year just remember you should avoid jacuzzis and saunas etc.

Sal - have a lovely time at the hairdressers and getting sloshed   

xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Bev...do they all now your PG?

Sal...have a fab time. We want picture sof the new hair!


----------



## *Bev*

Yes they know i'm pregnant, we told them straight away.

DH mum, has an opinion on everything - had a huge row the other night on the phone.
My mum seems to think that i'm having a baby for her to look after - she can get knotted.


----------



## flowerpot

parents and in-laws eh!


----------



## *Bev*

They are so happy for us, but don't seem to understand that this hasn't come easy and we are not a couple of teenagers unable to consider things and make sensible decisions.  OMG I can feel a rant coming on....


----------



## KerryB

You rant away! I know what you mean!

xx


----------



## flowerpot

Rant away!  
i think its sometimes hard for people when they have been and done something, and they think they have all the best advice  

can't wait to get out of here today!


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry, and the other "oldies" - anyone know how Kellydallard is doing?  I thought of her last night for some reason?  whenwillI has posted on Natasha's post too, awwwww x


----------



## b3ndy

I wish in a way that I hadn't told my folks about us trying (although in reality the decision was taken out of our hands when my initial referral letter was sent to their address instead of mine - a mistake by the hospital apparantly!! my mum took one look at the hospital name on the letter and convinced herself I was dying - so had to tell her) every month now she 'quietly' asks whether any luck - and the disappointment in her voice - it gets me every time .....she so wants to be a granny - my twin does have a little girl but it's not the same being a granny for the son's child she says.

anyone got owt nice planned for the weekend?(apart from you Flower - how jealous am I??! - u deserve it tho hon  )

Sal - how much have you had lopped off the old bonce then?


----------



## b3ndy

flower - I saw a post from whenwillI on one of the other threads - she's a fair way 'gone' now isn't she? I'm sure she got her bfp when i first joined FF in late Aug/early Sep.....and jenbob....but haven't 'seen' anything of kelly - isn't she the one who'd had 3 unsuccessful IUI's and then they gave her an hsg and told her that her tubes were blocked?


----------



## scratch

I havent "seen" Kelly about either. I wonder how she is doing. 
B3ndy  It is now jaw length in a kind of Catherine zeta Jones in chicago style oh and it is bright bright red(no grey in sight) It will take a little getting used to but it feels healthier

Just given Hash a mini rum truffle cake and he is none to impressed

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Flower...not not heard form Kelly at all. I hope she's ok.

B3ndy..my prents know everything about us trying, right down to DH's   samples!! He he he   But his folks no nothing at all, especially about our problems.

Sally...hari sounds wonderful, I bet your look lovely! Just right for your night out. Where are you going?


----------



## sarahstewart

Ladies....gonna wish you all a great weekend incase I have to quickly dash off somewhere....pretty busy @work today.

Love to you all  

Sarah


----------



## *Bev*

Your going to wish you hadn't said rant away....

My mum: thinks she should play granny every weekend and have the baby every Saturday morning, now this is actually a nice thought on her part but she just hasn't thought it through.  Her thought is so that Ad and I can get stuff done and have some "us" time - nice thought but we want FAMILY time at the weekend.  This sounds easily solveable but not with my mum, she will just throw a strop if handled wrong and probably not speak to me for months.  Also my entire family is into cars, has been a hobby for us for years.  My Dad has just sold his car and wants to buy a porsche or something similar won't bore you, my mum says to my dad you can't have one of those won't fit the baby seat in  . Let him have what he wants, you have a conventional car for babies as well on the odd occasion I will leave it with you  

DH mum: well.....    we went to look at a house the other night because although this is going to sound completely unorganised I woke up on Tuesday dreaming of houses, so.... we currently live in a 2 bed semi reasonably sized.  It occured to me whilst asleep that we won't be able to get anywhere near what we could now on mortgage once the baby is here and they see the £500 per month going out on childcare, so thought lets move now.  We found a house we liked and booked an appointment in the meantime after mentioning it to DH's mum we did a drive buy and didn't like it so cancelled.  She called and asked how it was and proceeded to lecture me on why we need to move now, why we need to change both our cars (one new Corsa) sensible car but travel system which is perfect for our lifestyle doesn't fit so that we could even go shopping nevermind go on holiday.  I recently bought a MGTF - very girly convertible two seater - was trying to tempt fate into getting pregnant, looks like it worked....   - so this definately has to go which is just fine, no problem with that at all.  DH has been looking at all sorts to reduce how much value we own in cars about 15k to more like 6k and buy two reasonable cars which would then give us our money for bubs and 6 months maternity leave.  She just doesn't get it she thinks i'm lying about the travel system not being able to go in the Corsa (doesn't consider holiday and shopping at all) because 100's of women are driving about in small cars with babies  .  DH apparently has got his priorities completely wrong and should be looking for cars for me and keeping the Corsa because its new and economical and he should use that because he does 40 miles per day to work and back and I should have some crap heap that breaks down here there and everywhere because its cheap.  My DH is a petrol head so to meet me and my family who are just as bad was a superb, but he will not have a car that is rusty etc, he is out every weekend rain or shine polishing both cars they may not be very special anymore (recently sold our pride and joy whch we used to show every weekend from April to September) but he likes to look after what he drives....

This is probably a big load of waffle but its helped, thanks ladies.  MIL is a cow that is all there is too it.....  

Sal your hair sounds fab, I hope you feel better.

Sarah have a fab weekend hun, hope Bow is Ok tonight.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot

sarah

Can I ask the pre-seed users something please?

I'm a bit   by the instructions. its says "apply upto 15 mins prior to intercourse".  Now I maybe being thick    but does that mean you can put in any time up until 15 mins before sex, then its too late or does it mean you can apply it any time from right before sex upto a maximum of 15 mins?  is this making any sense?


----------



## b3ndy

blimey bev - I thought my outlaws were bad! the only reason we ended up telling them about our 'probs' was coz I was getting upset at her keeping asking me when i was going to have babies for her precious son everytime I went round there....just coz she was a good Catholic girl (no offence to any Catholics - I'm one too) and got married and had all of her three children by the time she was 23!!....don't even get me STARTED!!

Sal - am liking the sound of CZJ 'Chicago' styley - you should go 'incognito' with dark glasses to the airport on Sunday and see if dd recognises you?   - is this the shortest you've ever had it?

Kerry - does your dh have any bros or sisters? has he told them about you guys and ttc - my dh has a bro and a sis (bro lives Down Under) he's told the bro - but is adamant he doesn't want his sis to know

Sarah - have a top weekend hon!!


----------



## flowerpot

blimey Bev, I'm gonna be frank with you, I'd feel exactly the same as you!  you just want to do your own thing and plan your much longed for new arrival with your dh which is fair enough.  I can understand a certain amount of fussing etc, my parents would be the same (I'm the only one so there is nobody else to fuss!) but I think they are going way over the top.  It sounds like dh is sorting everything out just great, ie the cars etc xxx


----------



## KerryB

Blimey Bev...don't blame you for feeling the way you do! Well, all I can say is your the one who is having the baby, you need to be relaxed and clam and they certainly aren't helping at all! I would just get on and do what you both feel is the right thing to do! Stuff them!!

Flower...never read the label! Just "baste" right before we   ! Maybe you can do it 15 mins before to give it a chance to...I don't know what...get to the right place

Sarah..have a nice weekend hun.

xx


----------



## *Bev*

So if anyone wants to buy my car please let me know!!! Maybe I should stick in on Ebay as a good omen for infertility


----------



## sarahstewart

bev - I just ignore my parents most of time as they poke their noses in at any given opportunity   wow lush car....how much?

Flower - I have done what Kerry said pop it in just before but a couple of times when I have gone upstairs to slip into something more comfortable    I have done it about 10 mins before and he has been better (if you know what I mean)  

Have a good weekend

Byyyeeeeeee  
Thanks for everyone asking about  Bow .....he sends his regards


----------



## b3ndy

flower, Kerry, Sal - is this your last month on clomid?

Bev - I'm afraid my hubby is a car nutter too - he's got his 'going to work car' and a 2 seater job in the garage that he keeps buying bits for off ebay to get it to 'go faster'!! and that was AFTER scrapping the other car he'd bought but never got round to 'souping up' properly!! he belongs to car clubs and goes to track days and everything....It does my HEAD in - the garage is FULL of engines/tyres/bits etc....me as long as it gets me from a to b, I don't care


----------



## *Bev*

Thats fair enough B3ndy its not for everyone, I do pride myself on being one of the orignal girlracers down here  !!!  I could show them men a thing or two  

Thanks ladies for listening, i feel loads better.

Sarah 8K!


----------



## flowerpot

Bev, your car is lush!  speaking of which, the insurance have just been out to mine to assess the damage and take photos etc, just waiting to hear from them now about price!

Thanks for the pre-seed info, i started worrying that putting it in right before wasn't long enough    sometimes its right before like i dive in the bathroom, squirt then jump on dh    other times if I know we will be doing it I put it in earlier    

Sal, your hair sounds gorgeous, where you off to getting drunk?


----------



## *Bev*

Hope you get your car sorted flower, its so distressing I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## flowerpot

thanks hun


----------



## b3ndy

girlracer eh Bev?  ....you're going to be a mummy soon! no more of that on the school run!!

flower, Kerry, Sal - is this your last month on clomid?


----------



## *Bev*

Exactly B3ndy, this is the new mature sensible Bev!!!  I'll leave all those anticts to the other girlies


----------



## sarahstewart

LOL Bev you will soon be driving a 4X4 with a bunch of screaming kids in the back and you will be dressed in leggings, baggy jumper and won't be able to reserve park (sorry bit of a rant about the stupid mums that drive to our local school when they could walk)


----------



## b3ndy

that's what parking sensors are for Sarah!!     - best invention ever!! (and no I don't drive a 4X4!)


----------



## sarahstewart

yep I haven't got those but I do have a camera on the back of my car its fab I managed to reserve park into a titchy space outside the indian takeaway last week ....that is usually unheard of  

Am saying GOODBYE now have a good weekend all ....especially flower AKA john wayne


----------



## flowerpot

off in 10 mins girlies, on the dot of 4 so will say  now!  will be around for a bit tho 

Have a fab weekend everyone, relax and enjoy xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot

Thanks Sarah,
love John xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy

have a top weekend flower - (in more ways than one!!  )


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy...yes its our last month on Clomid  

Sarah....I hate reverse parking! I'm rubbish at it!

Bev...you can keep the car for a bit can't you? I really wanted an MGTF but our finances didn't run to it!

Flower... have a fab time this weekend hun  

Sally... 

xx


----------



## b3ndy

was just asking on the clomid girls - coz are you still going to stay on this board when this month is done? (I see from previous post you are now an 'honorary' clomid chick already Sal -   to your consultant!!)....this is my last month too by looks of it - and not sure what will do if can't goss on a daily basis to the 'clomid chicks' anymore. Are we 'allowed' to stay on here?


----------



## b3ndy

time to close the old eyes for a bit!

have a good weekend everyone!!  

S
xx


----------



## *Bev*

Blimey the majority of us on this thread are now honorary!!!  We need to stay here to make sure those that are still on Clomid achieve their BFP's it would be wrong to leave now


----------



## KerryB

I hope so, we aren't really going to be ready to go to IVF thread yet. I will be hanging around for a bit. Unless we all move to the "In between treatments" board - I don't want to go anywhere though!!  

xx


----------



## b3ndy

that's what I feel like too Kerry - was thinking about it last night and it got me a bit   - I wouldn't feel comfortable 'starting over' again....would be a shame - specially with our first meet up in March..maybe we could ask for an 'honorary clomid chick' thread of our own?


----------



## b3ndy

it really is goodbye now!!!!!!!! byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!

S
xx


----------



## *Bev*

Bye, thats it you all leave me on my own...  have a lovely weekend all.....


----------



## KerryB

Or we could start one on here for us ladies who are just finishing clomid but not moving onto IVF just yet? Shall we start it on MOnday?

Have a good weekend
xxx


----------



## bodia

Hello All,

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi. I started Clomid today (2 x 50mg for 5 days.) I am taking it as part of my medicated IUI cycle.
I have been advised on another thread to take the tablets in the evening before bed....what does everyone think?

Many thanks and I look forward to getting to know you all,

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi Bodia welcome to clomid  

I only take 50mg but take mine at night so sleep thru the side effects....sending you lots of positive vibes for this cycle     

Kerry & B3ndy   am soooo not happy with you leaving me here as of Monday......

Byeeee Sarah


----------



## bodia

Thanks for the welcome,

I survived my first Clomid day! I am still fretting about when to take the tablets...yesterday I took them first thing after brekkie. Today, I got up late and haven't eaten yet, so haven't taken them. I am also going to start menopure jabs in the evening every other day from today, so am thinking it will spread it out a little if I take the tabs in the morning! I'm so confused!!! 

Take care all,
xx


----------



## jocole69

Bubble,

I am so sorry, i am gonna send you a PM ok xxxx  Jo xx


----------



## scratch

I dont think many of you are around but I just wanted to say Hi


Hope your all having a lovely weekend. And Flower I hope you will still be able to walk after it   

Feeling much better now. HJad a little weep last night and dh was great. So now i am just looking forward to dd coming home tomorrow. Only 1 more sleep. I habve been out and bought her a new toy(to replace the ones I have tided away) Cant wait to give her a squeeze.

Dh loved my hair. he said it was very sexy  So Bms underway as of tonight. But I am not going to kill myself trying. We are going to book  two weeks in either Goa or Gambia for me dh and dd. 

Have a good un

Love Sal x


----------



## binty

Hi all,

Just managed to get a chance to log on.  Hope you are all ok.

Well BIG pressie was my very own professional darts board dh is going toput it up in the garage so I can practice without having to go to the pub.  Hopefully my game will improve. 

Hope you all have a nice weekend.

Binty


----------



## twiggy3

Hi girls

binty professional darts board eh, good for you honey, hope you have fun with it

flower pre seed i think you can put it in anytime up to bms as long as its not longer than 15 mins before, think this is just to give you time to work up to it and not have to stop to put pre seed in. Hope you have a great dirty weekend 

sal hope dd has had a good time and is glad to be back with her mummy, your hair sounds fab

bodia- i am on 100mg of clomid aswell, i take them in the morning with breakfast, although i think you have to try and keep the time consistent each day? correct me if i am wrong anyone.


sarah hows bow today?

Bev you rant away honey, think i would be same if inlaws/ parents were going on like that, dont stress about it to much honey just relax. Nice car by the way.

kerry in limbo thread sounds like a good idea honey. I was supposed to have stopped clomid as been on it 15 months now but have an appointment to discuss other options before ivf (Nov) on wed so will let you know how i get on. 

b3ndy have a great weekend honey

hi to anyone i have missed have to run, cant believe the time already dont know what i have been doing all morning!

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Ohhhhh Twiggy not you aswell leaving me   you do know that I will gatecrash your new thread  

Sal - glad you are feeling better...DD must be back now so you must be  
Binty - glad you had a good birthday hun, liking the new pic of you  

Well I had a [email protected] day yesterday I had my hair chopped and coloured (it is far too short but hey it will grow  ) when I sat down I took one look at my hairdresser who told me in November they were trying for another baby and I knew she was pregnant and she confirmed it.....well how can you keep holding it together, smiling and congratulating people?  I left the salon with tears in my eyes   but am feeling much better today  

Sorry no time for more personals as cooking roast pork  yummy.

Talk tomorrow

Sarah


----------



## twiggy3

ohhh sarah i will def come back and talk to you girlies, may have to take clomid a while longer anyway will have to see what doc says on wed. Sorry about your hairdresser it is so annoying when people just get preg straight away and you have been trying for years, lifes not fair sometimes, sending you a   honey. Hows bow? my wee bunny is not well again, poor wee guy dont know what wrong with him, have had to give him a shower again last couple of days  have tried different food etc, think he has irritable bowel syndrome, doesnt stop him eating though, and vet is useless, didnt even know he was a boy (even i knew that)!

anyway i am off work the next couple of weeks so am going to catch up on housework, painting etc, fun but needs done. Got a huge pile of ironing waiting on me today so i better get out my bed and get organised.

speak soon, hope you all had a fab weekend.

twiggy xxx


----------



## bodia

Hi Girls.

Hope you all had a fab weekend.

I just wanted to ask a question...I had been feeling fine, no obvious side effects from Clomid or Menopure. Then last night in bed I had a sort of panic attack. I had found it difficult to sleep and then I started to drift off finally, but then I just suddenly couldn't get a breath in! I sat up and gasped a few times...my heart beat was very fast. It then took hours for me to calm down and relax enough to sleep...my chest felt really tight and I was aware my heart rate had increased. Is is a side effect of the drugs?!!!! Or am I just going  !!!

Take care all, have a good day,

xx


----------



## twiggy3

Hi bodia,

i have had panic attacks and increased heart rate while on clomid, think it is one of the side effects, along with mood swings, headaches, dizzy spells etc...

try not to worry to much honey, hope it gets better soon.

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch

Morning Luvvies

DD is back yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She arrived at midnight last night so she is still tucked up in our bed. God I missed her

Sarah  Sorry you had a pants time at the hairdressers. I know what you mean though. Everythime I go to school all the mums are on thier second or third and it makes me   sometimes.

Flower  hows the John Wayne effect?

Kerry/B3ndy/Twiggy/Binty/Bodia

Catch you later sleeping beauty has just got up


Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

morning girls,

Sal, so glad DD is back with you  

how is everyone?  had a lovely weekend except for having tummy pains on saturday afternoon whilst walking around the golf course with dh. timing eh    so didnt feel upto a meal in the evening so just ended up with a few chips and that was it!!  Calmed down enough for some drinkies though and other than that had a lovely time.  I should have ov now (probably sat) and did BMS...CD 11/12/13/14/15/17 phewwwwwwww    Will try tonight though (CD1 for good luck.  I have a cycle of 32/33 days so hoping its enough!  

By the way, I'm staying here as a clomid girl, whether on it or not.  if nothing else we can help the newbies xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Morning girls,

God weekends go quickly! Had a good one though. Glad your all ok.

Sarah...chin up sweetie   Hope roast pork was lovely!

Flower..glad you had a lovely time hun. Was the hotel nice?  I'm also hanging around Clomid girls, wasn't saying I was moving on, just thinking about another thread. Hope your tummy pains have stayed away. Well done you with all the BMS. I told DH last night that we ahve do it every day this week, and he agreed! Quite quickly too!  

Sally...glad DD had a lovely time. Is she on half term this week? Are you off too?

B3ndy...Good weekend hun?

Twiggy...you ok hun?

Bodia...how are the   pills going? 

Binty...fab surprise hun! With all that practice you'll be turning professional!  

Hi Gossips, Denzy, Olive, Kim, Kitten, Bubble, and all you other lovely ladies.

DBB out all day today, over night! Woo Hoo!  . HOpe DBB 2 goes out too! He he he


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry  
you go girl!!
hotel was lovely, really nice.  felt like we had got away from it all for a day xxxx


----------



## *Bev*

Hello ladies.

Sarah sorry you feel down, keep positive babe, it has happened to you once, it will happen again.

Flower (John) sorry about the tummy ache, well done for all the BMS you've definately given yourself the best chance, fingers crossed.

Binty what a thoughtful pressie, very nice.  Good luck with your practice.

Sal glad DD is home, glad dh liked your hair.

Bodia how you feeling hun?

Kerry yippee DBB is out today, nice easy day for you then.

Twiggy sorry to hear about your bunny, hope you have a very nice time off work.

Speak to you soon.

Bev xx


----------



## binty

Morning Chicks

Sal - glad dd had a great time  
Flower - glad you had a great weekend  
Bodia - I've had slight panic attacks whilst taking the pills, I think it might be one of the s/e try not to worry too much but if they get really bad I'd speak to your dr.  
Sarah - sorry your were feeling   it gets to all of us sometime try to keep your chin up
Twiggy - how are you? Good luck with appt on Weds  
Kerry - here to hoping DBB2 goes out  

 Bev, B3ndy, Jo and anyone else I've missed

Well I had a great weekend relaxing,   &  .  Still waiting for DH put up my darts board up though  

Catch you all later

Binty


----------



## KerryB

Binty...has DH heard about the job yet?

xx


----------



## binty

Not yet he's got a 2nd interview tomorrow pm so fingers crossed.  He was meant to go on Thursday but he had man flu all week so moved it to tomorrow.

I've got cd21 b/t in the morning and seeing cons on Wednesday pm.  I may have to be a honoury member too if the   pills didn't help me ov this month as I will need to have ovary drilling done.

Binty


----------



## scratch

Hiya chickadees

I am off today but have to take my Mum to a funeral in an hour. Her work mate passed away the day she went on hols so i had to break the news last night(not good). So I am off so I can take her. 
DD has gone into school and cant wait to see her mates.

So I will pop back on later. Got to go and shower and get my face on

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Binty... sounds like a busy couple of days for you both What CD are you on?

Bought DH some Selenium and other vits on Saturday(memory has gone compeltely!), hoping they'll help improve   a bit more. If he remembers to take them! So thats Wellman, Zinc, Selenium and oh remembered...flaxseed oil!! My goodness, I'm dizzy today! Should he be taking anything else? He already rattles!! He he he  

Sally...sorry about your mum's friend. I've got my friends mum's funeral on friday. 

xx


----------



## flowerpot

The only other thing my dh takes is Vitamin C xxx

sal, sorry to hear about the funeral xxx


----------



## binty

Sal - sorry to hear about the funeral
Kerry - on CD20 today


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi girls...am pretty busy today so you might not see much of me  
CD 15 today and no ov pains or EWCM as of yet.....had BMS CD8,10,12,14 (not as much as Flower  ) no surge on OPK yet either   hopefully I will ov approx CD18 like the first month?
Off to do some work - try and catch up later   to you all.

Sarah


----------



## b3ndy

ola clomid chicks

Flower - sounds like you had a   weekend - tummy pains or not.....(think the met was playing me up in the cinema on Sat pm - had to sit thru whole of 'Walk the Line' (top film) with my butt cheeks clenched!!  )

Sarah - you were brave to have stayed in the salon as long as you did once you found out about your hairdresser - are you liking your hair more now?

Sal - glad dh liked the Sally Bowes look!! By the sounds of it Hash isn't the only one to be glad that dd is back!!   ... bet she's chuffed to be back too! - has she spotted any missing toys yet?  ....what a horrible way for your mum to finish off her hols tho - were they close?

Binty - you'll have to tell dh now he's over his man flu to get your dartboard up so you can get practising!!

I had an 'ok' weekend - spent most of it in   - and don't even know why - think a bit of it is feeling   about being 34 soon and still no sign of bfp.....I kind of feel as if I ignore my b'day this year, it will be far easier mentally with the ttc,to take the pressure off - does that sound   

oh well - busy bee today - better go do some work


----------



## KerryB

Binty..so your waiting to see what happens one this cycle then. How many clomid cycles have you done?

B3ndy...Sorry you've been   this weekend hun. Big   for you sweetie. 

Sarah...  for OV'ing soon  

Flower...would the Vit C in Wellman be emough or should I get him some extra ones?

Just looking for villas in Lanzarote, we're hoping to go away May/June with my folks and my sister and her boyf. Can't wait, haven't been away since Nov 04, we usualy go away twice a year! So need some sun! Too pale for my liking! Not going on the sunbed after watching 10 years younger and that lady who had skin cancer!

xxx


----------



## binty

B3ndy - sorry you were feeling   this weekend hope your week improves  .  Hoping he will put the board up today as I have a match on Thursday.

Kerry - This is my 2nd cycle and he told me at last appt that if I didn't ov then he would need to go in and remove the cysts    Not sure how I feel about this but no point taking   pills if I don't ov.

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy - sorry you are feeling   hun sending you some   & 
liking hair much more had some good comments today but it is really short !  I am now thinking I have to face my hairdresser every 6 weeks until she leaves to have the baby and am dreading it!  
Kerry - thanks for the     I hope I ov soon  
 to everyone, sorry not much time for personals  
Sarah


----------



## b3ndy

Sarah - you get your hair cut every 6 weeks?  .....I have to make sure I last out as long as can coz it costs £50 a pop just for a cut - and that's without the colour!!! trying to time my next sesh before our meet in March - so I dont look like a hippy!! Fingers crossed for the big O soon hon - only four more days to go if the same as before!!   

Kerry - aren't all the things contained in the Wellman vits at the recommended daily intake level anyway? i've just started getting dh to take them to boost his   (every little helps)...dh says they taste like poo! must admit...they look like rabbit pellets don't they? 

binty - i think someone on the ask a nurse thread has been for ov drilling - or it might even be denzy on this thread - have you tried posting on that thread?

btw Kerry - have you tried ebay for hols - they're not auctioned on there - people use it to advertise on it - we saw a few we were interested in last night for a cheapish Summer getaway.

Flower - a little rest for you from tomorrow eh? no wonder those legs are getting toned!


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, sorry you have been   sweetie, here's a hug from me 

I think the wellman are ok for whats in them, but I just add in extra Vit C and Zinc.  we have the vit c in anyway as I have them too!  

Wish I knew what when I was gonna ov (i dont get ewcm), usually 32 day cycles so ov CD18 (today) but last month was 34 days.  But last week (CD 13/14) I had really strong ov pains    I suppose I could ov 13/14 and have a longer leuteal phase, never thought of that


----------



## sarahstewart

B3ndy I sometimes get it done every 5 weeks cos my hair is sooo short and fine it needs it!  I don't tell DH how much it costs but probably about £80 for a cut and colour   

Flower - you could be right you could have a longer luteal phase.....fingers crossed for you this month


----------



## scratch

Afternoon Ladies

Well the funeral was pants. My mum is a real hard nut and she cried which then made me cry. I dont see her show emotion very often so when she does she takes me down with her  But maybe now she will think about retiring. She is 67 this month and she should but wont. She had worked with her mate for over 15 years and she was 75. Maybe this will make her think about giving it up.

On a cheerier note dd is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooooooo glad shes home. And the dog has finally stopped sulking and started barking again. 

And I seem to of come to terms with the whole natural conception senario. But lkike you lot dh is now on Zinc and wellman plus garlic. Isnt it amazing how all are men rattle 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

I think Wellman are good and have everything, but reading a few male factor posts no harm in trying to boost further. We need all the help we can get!!

Hari cuts/colours are so expensive, my last cut and colour was £67 which isn't bad but still a lot of money. I have mine cut every 6-8 weeks is I can, cos its so curly I have to get the ends off all the time as they're dry from straightening!

I'm like you Flower, don't ususally have a clue when I OV, I don't always get EWCM. But last month I knew exactly when I OV'd from pains etc. Not had much this month so far, a few twinges over the weekend.

xx


----------



## b3ndy

Sal - sorry to hear the funeral didn't go too well (not that they go 'well', if you know what I mean) like you say maybe this will make your mum want to put her feet up more.

Sarah - I'd NEVER tell dh how much mine was for cut and colour now - he'd go  ....mr £6 short back and sides at the local barbers!

flower - that must be hard trying to work out when you ov then - this is such a guessing game some months!

Thanks for the   girls!! .....You'd have been proud of me earlier....my relly who's just had her 12 week scan sent me the scan photies today at work...nearly cracked up in the newsroom but bit a hole in my lip instead and carried on with work....no tears from me today....I feel really happy for her but it did cause a pang or two on the heart strings.


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy....  hun.

 to everyone.


----------



## flowerpot

how on earth do you keep yourself calm on the 2ww!  The panic is starting to kick in....what if it doesnt work this month....could I be pregnant.....blah blah blah      gonna send myself even more loopy than I already am!!! xxx


----------



## *Bev*

What day are you on Flower.  I know keeping calm is easier said than done, but stay   hun.  It can only help.

Bev x


----------



## flowerpot

thanks Bev, I know the positiveness is the best thing we can do isnt it    

I'm CD19 today of a 32/33'ish cycle but had ovulation pains CD13/14 so now wondering if I have a longer leteal phase.  Even going off 14 days backwards from a 33 day cycle ovulation would be CD19 which is today.


----------



## b3ndy

i've found no magic calming cure for the 2ww yet flower - you just have to think   and if it isn't good news (and I hope this isnt the case for you this month) that you may have to wait a little bit longer for quality control to let your bubba out of the baby making factory!!  

i don't envy you tho hon - I HATE that constant knicker watching fest - but remember - think


----------



## KerryB

Your cycle could have changed hun, Met and Clomid are a strong combination and there is nothing to say that you cycle will be the same every month, look at mine! All over the place. Stay  

xx


----------



## flowerpot

You're totally right!  my heart is pounding with fear!

think I will listen to my hypnotherapy CD when I get home!


----------



## flowerpot

thats true Kerry, given that its only my 2nd month on clomid, maybe they were ovulation pains and my cycle will be shorter.  lets hope so!  then I'm nearly at the end of the first week of the 2ww


----------



## binty

Flower

I'm the same as you keep thinking am I pg, did they work this month etc etc.

I'm on cd20 and I didn't ov last month so wondering if I have this month but should find out on Weds as will get my cd21 b/t results then.

Are you having cd21 b/t this month?

Binty


----------



## b3ndy

kerry - has having the met and clomid together regulated your cycles at all - or have they been different every month? if so by how much? my last three have all been diff lengths and it's making it hard to work out when i ov - as I get twinges most days.


----------



## flowerpot

Binty, I am having bloods taken but at 3 different intervals, CD19 (today), CD21 (weds) and CD 26 (Mon).  normally because I have cycles of 32 days, the first two blood tests will say no ovulation, but hopefully the CD26 one will be accurate    Or if what we think might have happened that Met has shortened my cycle, maybe even the test on Weds will be positive. good luck for your results


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, is it your birthday on Weds?


----------



## binty

Flower, will keep my  for you.  Try to stay


----------



## sarahstewart

just logging on to say Byeeeeee as not gonna get chance again now.....talk tomorrow peeps


----------



## binty

Sarah speak tomorrow.  Hope you have a good night.


----------



## flowerpot

sarah xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Sarah - hope tomorrow is less of a busy day for you!!

flower have you always had three sets of blood tests every month flower? seems a good way of doing it - then you have more of an idea when you did actually ov - instead of the guessing game most of us have to put up with (ie - have we had our test too early/too late in month to give proper reading)

and yes it is b'day on wed (when I'll be the same age as this page number!! yikes!!)


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, no normally I just have CD25 but because I've been put on Met and because I'm now on the IVF WL they are just being a bit more cautious xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Plus, even though St Marys wanted me to go there for them, I've just popped down in work and had them done.  I can also then print and take the results with me to my appt on 10th March and know the results soon!


----------



## b3ndy

ah - so there are some perks to the job then?!  ...we've got our appt with the consultant in Harley St on March 6th so looks like we'll both be in a better position re: future plans by then.

talking of which - it's my last night (and poss last ever) of the   pills tonight - luckily this month i've not had too much trouble sleeping - only real s/e has been the constant   and  .....and then it's y-shaped coffin for me from Thurs ...I've warned dh we're not to do too much skiing next week so we won't be too tired for the 'apres-ski'      (we had our puppy chat at weekend and decided we would wait a bit longer, and so he's paying for skiing lessons instead for my pressie!!)


----------



## KerryB

My Clomid/Metformin Cycles have been:

6/3/05 Clomid 50mg
01/04/05 Clomid 50mg (27days)
28/04/05 Clomid 50mg (28 days)
15/06/05 Clomid 50mg (48 days)
07/07/05 Clomid 50mg & Meformin 1500mg (23 days)
01/08/05 Metformin 1500mg (25 days)
25/08/05 Meformin 1500mg (25 days)
13/09/05 Metformin 1500mg (18 days)
04/10/05 Clomid 50mg Metformin 1500mg (22 days)
10/11/05 Clomid 100mg Metformin 1500mg (38 days)
05/12/05 Metformin 1500mg (26 days)
11/01/06 Clomid 100mg MEtformin 1500mg (38 days)
08/02/06 Clomid 100mg MEtformin 1500mg (29 days)

So really they have been all over the place!!


----------



## flowerpot

bye girls see you tomorow xxxx


----------



## KerryB

Bye Flower  

x


----------



## b3ndy

flower

blimey Kerry - I see what you mean about all over the place - there doesn't seem a pattern to them at all does there? what was your consultants view on it?...can't believe one was only 18 days - how did they explain that one?


----------



## b3ndy

ttfn peeps - off for some quick shut eye - the eyelids are starting to close!! 

have a good evening (and if you can't be good - make sure you're        )



S
xx


----------



## KerryB

TBH they've never really asked about cycle length, and because I haven't had bloods done every cycle, I don't know if I've OV'd on all of them.  The Metformin only cycles were all quite sort, but 18 days is my shortest since before I went on the pill at 16. Its so  , wish we could do a print out of what is happening every day! Make life so much more simple!

xx


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy

xx


----------



## twiggy3

hiya chicadees,

binty i have my cons appointment tomorrow to discuss what to do between now and ivf in november, it was suggested ovarian drilling as an option but i am not to keen as they say it only lasts 4-6 months and i would be worried about permanent damage, however unlikely. I have been ovulating on 100mg of clomid, they didnt want to keep me on it any longer but if these are the only 2 options i think i would rather stick with the tabs. Good luck for your appointment honey.

I get dh to take selinium and zinc to help swimmers, where do you get the wellman stuff? and what does vit c do?. His s/a came back about average. 

sorry some of you are feeling  , all this ttc is really hard going sometimes, try and keep chin up.

sarah hope you are feeling better today, i have found on clomid i ave had a +ve opk around day 17/18 and has been a 35/36 day cycle. At least you know you can get a bfp honey, you have done it before you will do it again, good luck 

b3ndy happy birthday for tomorrow honey, you will get your dream soon.

kerry, your friend is lucky to have you honey

sal glad dd had a good time, sorry about your mums friend

flower hope the 2ww goes fast, good luck 

bev how you feeling honey? hope the parents/ mil not giving you to much hassel.

bodia hows the panic attacks.

hi to anyone i have missed better get up am still in bed. Have a good day.

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Good morning girlies, how are we all ?  

well had the last of BMS last night (exhausted!) so can just have "normal sex" now  

Twiggy, good luck for your appt tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Ladies
Well I am 'doing a flower' this week and doing BMS every day   still no EWCM but a few ov pains from last night.....and still no +OPK its CD 16 for me so maybe I will ov a little later than the first cycle on clomid.
Well we had a cat flap fitted for bow  yesterday and he really does not understand it at all......you would have laughed @ me in my pink PJ's kneeling on the floor trying to show him what to do     Bow still knocking at the door to come in but nasty DH says I have to make him use the cat flap  
Hopefully less busy today so lets CHAT! 
Sarah


----------



## flowerpot

Awwww poor Bow!   i guess he has to learn though xxx


----------



## KerryB

Morning girls,

 officially underway   !!! And it was "nice" not just cos we had too! He he he   Lets hope it continues in the same way! 

Think DBB will be back later this moring, but I'm here till then.  Hope your all ok  .

xx


----------



## scratch

Morning

I am here all day as my boss is away all week. So I can   to my hearts content.

DD had a fab time and it is lovely having her back. She always manages to cheer me up with the daft things she comes out with.

So how are we all? Are we going to start a thread for us gatecrashers or are we staying here in an advisory capacity 

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Glad DD had a lovely time hun.  Maybe we should hang on till we've finsihed this last cycle, then maybe start an honorary chick thread, just so we can chat about our pre-ivf concerns/natural ttc. Just an idea.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal - glad DD is back & you are   again....how many snickers you having today?

Kerry - maybe DBB will get stuck in traffic or something? - I don't want you to leave me  

Flower - Sorry I keep going on about Bow but I LOVE him soooo much he is my baby  
B3ndy - where are you hun? 

 to everyone else


----------



## *Bev*

Good morning ladies

Hope you are all well, I have come in this morning determined to do some work and not spend most of the day on FF  !!  I'm really not doing myself any favours in the career progression stakes being pregnant and spending all my time on FF!!!

Sal glad DD had a fab time, you seem so much happier now she's back.

Sarah LOL at you on hands and knees showing Bow how!!!

Kerry glad you enjoyed the BMS last night, really does make a difference

Flower you stallion you!

Twiggy good luck with your cons appointment tomorrow

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Speak soon

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB

Sarah...We're not leaving you hun. We'll be on clomid chicks even when our babies are born! He he he! I couldn't leave you, you make me   too much  !!

Bev..how are you feeling hun? Are we a bad influence on you then, making you skive?? Your following in my footsteps!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Kerry thanks hun  
Bev - its your scan tomorrow isn't it? What time?


----------



## *Bev*

YES you are a very bad influence on me 

Scan at 11.30 tomorrow, can't wait.  All of a sudden my anxieties seem to have subsided and I seem to be enjoying this time.  Touch wood and all that, don't want to jinx myself and please don't hesitate to refer me to this next time i'm pulling my hair out   !!!!


----------



## flowerpot

Awww Sarah I know you love lickle Bow    Certainly amused me with your description of trying to get him through the flap!

Bev, good luck for tomorrow hun    How many weeks are you now?

xxx


----------



## nats210

Thought I would come and ask some experts.

Hi

This is my first month on clomid 150mg which i am a bit dubious about working but wanted to ask a quick question.

My temps have risen & I saw a good LH surge & online chart did show ovulation on Friday but today my temp has dipped again and now it is saying ovulation not detected, would normally be cd14-16. I have heard I think that clomid can increase your cycle?  Help

My temps are
weds 36.09
thurs 36.22
Fri  36.24
Sat 36.47
Sun  36.52
Mon  36.43
Tues 36.23

Sat & Sun were taken later than my usual 7.30am.  worried this might show it's over before I have even started just wanted some hope.
Nats


----------



## *Bev*

Flower i'm 8w5d today.


----------



## KerryB

Nats....I'm sorry hun but I've never temped so I'm not sure what this could mean. Could be worth posting on the Ask a Nurse thread.

BEv... everything is fine hun


----------



## scratch

I am sooooooo glad it isnt just me that does daft things with there pets. Sarah i like your style  

Bev Good luck for tomorrow hun.  

Kerry  Make the most of being able to skive before DBB2 comes in

B3ndy 

Flower  Can you get your legs back together yet?  

Nats  Sorry I am no use at temps. Mine are up all the time irrelevant of the time of month  Like flower says try ask a nurse thread


Hiya to all you other lovely clomid chicks. I am hopeless at remembering everyone 

Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

I can just about walk yeah  
said to dh last night thats it for sex now for a week, he said no way! think he is quite enjoying himself    CD 11/12/13/14/15/17/19 not surprised!


----------



## b3ndy

Ola clomid chicks

everyone sounds bright and breezy this am - even ME!!! (despite the thought of tomorrow!   ...but I won't be shouting at you flower - was v.sweet of you!!)

Kerry - you go for it girl!! good luck for this month   - did you find anything interesting holiday wise on ebay?

Flower - sod the 'normal' sex - sounds like you need a rest now hun - or they'll have to drip feed you cranberry juice!!  ...we're due to 'start' Fri but you never know - i might get a birthday   tomorrow!  

Sarah - you made me laugh about Bow - can just see the look on your dh's face if he'd found you like that!! is it your turn to do the JOhn Wayne thing now then?

Bev -   for tomorrow - it's a very lucky day Feb 22nd so got good vibes for you!!

Sal -  .....you sound much   now that dd is back...any more luck with the house hunting?

twiggy - thanks for b'day wishes - good luck for your appointment

Nats - sorry at 4.30am I wouldn't know which end to stick my thermometer let alone take my temps, so wouldn't have a clue how to advice you on this.....one of the girls - think it was martysgirl took her temps, and bubblicious (both clomid chicks) maybe try IM'ing them?


----------



## scratch

Hiya b3ndy

The house hunting is going quite well. I have got a couple lined up for dh. I just need to get him off his **** to view them.

It is amazing what having dd around does for me. I feel much better and I had a good chat woth my mum about all the ttc stuff and she was great. My mum tried for 16 years to have me. She ha major surgery and all the tests then she adopted my brother and hey presto along I came. Sadly my bro was killed when we were younger so thats why I am an only child. 
I am getting morbid again Ipromise to shut up. I might just go and have a snicker 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

SHE'S BACK   !!

Sal... 

B3ndy..Ooooh the birthday girl, well almost! Did you decide about your meal?

Flower....good on ya girl   At least you've given it a great shot! 

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hey Sal  have a snickers hun yum yum 
B3ndy - dont reckon we could beat Flower's sex marathon but having a go anyway....so far BMS CD8 (off to an early start  ), CD10,12,14 & 15  
you working tomorrow?


----------



## scratch

I am gonna try and beat her marathon(snickers yum yum )

We started bms last night cd8 I dont know if I will be able to keep it up bum bum!!   But I am gonna try. I have been shoving all dhs vitamins down him and i have started taking mine again. i stopped when I was on the clomid coz I felt like I was always popping pills. 

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal I knew as soon as I typed sex marathon you would relate it to snickers....showing your age now


----------



## flowerpot

come on girls, lets see who can take my bonking crown!!


----------



## scratch

Not a pretty thought I think you have won the gold there hun   

Sarah  and do you remember when starburst were called opal fruits!! And cream eggs were the size of an egg

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

yeah opal fruits!!  I remember thinking that toffees, like Wham bars (remember them) were huge, now you see them and they are more expensive and half the size!


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower you are keeping that crown I think you   things   
Sal - yep but never like opal fruits/star burst or whatever they are now   and hate cream eggs..... 

Wham bars yep used to get one after swimming club


----------



## scratch

I pulled my tooth out on an wham bar!!!!And wagon wheels they used to be massive and now they are tidgey.

i am defo showing my age and making myself hungry

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

Sal - don't get me started on the size of creme eggs!! what's going on there then?? do they still sell boosts? (used to be my fav from the tuck shop at school!  )

Kerry - dh took the meal decision out of my hands - he's booked for 7 tomorrow and invited my mum and dad too bless him (he was a bit concerned I was feeling so down at the weekend) shame my twinnie won't be there) but hey ho we're probably getting a bit old for joint birthday parties now!!

And yeah - I'm in work tomorrow Sarah - was hoping not to be and that we'd be skiing this week but it didn't turn out like that....never mind.

as for the bms marathon flower - do I get a prize if I manage to ski for four hours a day AND get jiggy EVERY night?!!   (i'll have to have an afternoon nap to be able to keep up - still - I'd come home with thighs like Arnies!)


----------



## scratch

I remeber boosts they were lovely. I think they still sell them now but they have some sort of glucose stuff in them. 
Do you remeber wispas My mum used to love them. She kept them in the fridge and if we were good she would cut one in half for me and our kid.

Funny how things change as we get older. I am getting morbid again Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

awww B3ndy you will have a fab time away hun.....Yummy I remember boosts used to love the blue ones they were coconut weren't they?
am sat here singing 'new cadbury's biscuit boost' stuck in my 80's timewarp.....hey talking of the 80's can any of you guys knit?  I want some legwarmers for bow cos he does these funny stretches every morning and I always say he needs legwarmers and a gym kit ....he he he ....yes I have totally lost it  

Mmmmmm wispas .......sal you make me laugh my dad used to share a mars bar between us 3 kids when we were younger can you imagine kids now they eat a king size to them self.....aghhh the old days of golden wonder crisps and bottles of coke with paper straws


----------



## flowerpot

oh i lurrrrrved Boosts!!  
i'm gonna have to have my lunch now before I eat something I shouldnt


----------



## scratch

I already have eaten something I shouldnt. (snicker) Whoever said shreddies keep hunger locked up till lunch wre talking out of their ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I have the hunger pains to prove it

Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Now you lot will see me for the freak that I am!  I am allergic to cocoa solids!!!  Which means I cannot eat choclate or ice cream


----------



## scratch

OMG Bev how do you cope!!!!!!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

sod that for a game of soldiers - is there a 'cure' Bev?   - I wouldn't be able to cope without choc OR ice cream!

talking of shreddies Sal - I tried the shredded wheat bitesize at the weekend as a 'healthier option' - NEVER AGAIN - like chewing cardboard at the bottom of a rabbit cage!! YUK....can you still get a wispa - haven't seen one in ages....sorry bout your bro, but please don't me  

Sarah - couldn't knit to save my life - or sew - leave that to dh - hes a dab hand with a needle and thread.....what do you mean about remember the days of bottles of coke and straws - I still drink like that!! (not now of course - being on my caffeine free days - which probably accounts for my stonking headache today!!)


----------



## scratch

B3ndy I cant stand shredded wheat it reminds me of eating raffia matting. Disgusting!! I had choco shreddies dd asked for them but she prefers a croissant(snob) so I end up eating them. Next I have cookie crisp or cocopops. Just you lot wait!!

I havent seen wispas for ages either they probably dont make them. Because you never see spiras either

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

he he he @ DD and her croissant     what the feck is a spira?
B3ndy - DH does the sewing in our house too.....and I was actually remembering the 'paper straws' that were totally useless.....


----------



## scratch

I remember the paper straws. And a spira was made by cadbury and it was 2 sticks of chocolate with holes down the middle and a spiral shape on the outside. We used to suck up  mcdonalds choccie milkshake through them. It was hard work but very nice   

Dd is such a fussy eater she drives me nuts

Ah my miss spent youth

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

not sure I ever had one   I am taking my neice and nephew to cadbury world on Sunday so I might blow my diet


----------



## *Bev*

http://www.bagsofsweets.co.uk/

Not sure if i'm allowed to post this, please remove if not....

You'll find most of what you are looking for here I would think, couldn't see Wispa though.


----------



## scratch

I think you should. Just think of the smeel in there yummmmmmm chocolate. 
I have been terrible today. I think I need a lie down 

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

- you've never seen a spira Sarah??   you've never lived - like Sal says the holes in the middle used to give you the chance to suck up your chosen drink of choice through the middle - mmmmmm!! I could NEVER give up chocolate!...but I do draw the line at chocolate cereals!!.....dh loves coco pops, but I don't get it....I'd be with your DD Sal and go for the croissant!

I had a texan last week - talking of smaller choc bars - they wouldn't feed an oompaloompah!!    

you're going to Cadbury World - I'd end up like that tubby kid in Willy wonka - scoffing my way round the whole place!! my idea of heaven!!  

ooh - i'll have a peek on that website Bev! just in the mood for some choc


----------



## sarahstewart

feeling sad now that I never had a spira....deprived child I was  
thanks for the link Bev gonna look at that when I eat my lunch  
DH took me to cadbury world last year and I was terrible, barging little kids out the way to get to the chocolate....he he he

am off for lunch....is snowing here


----------



## scratch

You should ask them at cadbury world if they still make spiras. You never know you might just get one

It looks like it might snow here. I hope so dd would be so chuffed if it did

B3ndy  I know what  you mean about chocco cereal I would rather have toast but she has a habit of asking for them and not eating them. And coz she is so fussy i will buy anything to try and get her to eat.( shes such a skinny runt) So I end up  eating most of the crap.

Sal x


----------



## *Bev*

Any excuse Sal (eating DD leftovers)


----------



## scratch

Just you wait missy!!!!! You have all this to come

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Spiras were lovely!

Well girls, just had my first blood test result, remember I'm having them CD19, 21 & 26.  Yesterday was the CD19, I think it was only about 2-3 days post ovulation going off my "normal" cycle, so it shouldnt have been high (I'd expect the CD26 one to be) but its 38 !!! Can you believe it!  Metformin must be working for me wooo-hoooo


----------



## *Bev*

I know i'm going to be the size of a house!!!  I've just polished off a "childrens tea party" style lunch!  Mmmm Salad Cream  

Flowerpot wonderful news hun.


----------



## scratch

Flower  You go girl and with all that bms me is thinking good things    

I am offski home now I will try and pop on later but have mountains of dd's holiday washng and ironing to do

Catch you later my luvvies

Sal x

Ps a joke from dh

Why do women like sucking off circumsied men??(probably spelt wrong)


Because we cant resist anything with 10% off


----------



## b3ndy

think of all those fish fingers and crinkle cut chips you'll be consuming this time in a couple of years Bev!!  

Flower - that's TOP news about the prog levels....you must be chuffed - and lis making things look positive for this month then??  

   - like the joke Sal!! is there any take on 3 for the price of 2 offers??


----------



## KerryB

You lot are mental!!  

xx


----------



## b3ndy

see you in a bit me dears - offski to get some luncheon!!



S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

Sal thats fab!!  

B3ndy, I feel more positive put it that way.  We're always told progesterone must be done 7 days post-ovulation otherwise it will be too low, well as far as I can see it I would have ov over the weekend, and had the test monday!  
the only other thing is if last tues/weds when i had the twinges (would be normally early for me to ov) i did actually ov, but even then its not 7 days past ovulation    I guess my BT tomorrow and next monday will make it clearer as they should go lower if thats the case.


----------



## *Bev*

I'm very excited for you Flower,


----------



## flowerpot

thanks Bev, I'm not there yet, but I think if I get high levels tomorrow and again on Monday I will be!! xxx


----------



## *Bev*

Anybody heard anything about a tragedy at Heathrow?  Our travel consultant just mentioned it but we don't know what happened.... anyone?


----------



## flowerpot

will just go on the bbc news site now ...


----------



## *Bev*

Just looked there and BAA.com doesn't seem to be anything there.


----------



## flowerpot

If you think St George's day should be a bank hols....

>>>We have a real chance to make April 23rd, our nations day, a bank holiday. If you are in agreement then please vote and also please send this to as many people as possible as it's all about numbers.

There is a chance the public can make St George's Day a public holiday (After this year) Click on the link below to vote, the site needs at least 500,000 votes for the government to take it seriously and give us another holiday, and I know you are up for that!

Pass the address on to whoever you can

click here> http://www.stgeorgesday.com/voting.asp < http://www.stgeorgesday.com/voting.asp>


----------



## binty

Hi all,

Just got in from b/t ouch the nurse really hurt me today   

Sarah,   at you showing Bow how to use the cat flap.  You may want to try and prop it open when your home.  my mum knits I could always ask her to knit the legwarmers    
Twiggy, good luck for cons appt tomorrow  
Bev, good luck for your scan nice to hear you sounding more relaxed
Nats, sorry I don't take temps as was advised by cons that as I don't ov due to PCOS theres no point
Flower , great news on Prog level hopefully all the   works  
Sal, loved the joke  
Kerry, how are you today hun  

Well best catch up with some work.  Hope you all have a good afternoon.  Speak to you soon.

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart

Flower - have just voted for St Georges Day  
Tragedy @ heathrow any news anyone....B3ndy perhaps?
Sal - think I will ask @ cadbury world about spiras....
Flower - wow that is great news I am sending you loads of      vibes
Binty - DH just phoned me and said someone at work had advised him to prop it open to teach him what to do   cat


----------



## *Bev*

Still trying to find out, can't be anything serious as its not on the "news" yet nor on any of the "news" sites.


----------



## KerryB

Whats happening?


----------



## *Bev*

Think it must have been a false alarm, can't find anything and the woman at consultancy said it wasn't coorberated (sp)


----------



## b3ndy

just in the door girls - seen the post from Bev - but as I was leaving work at 1.30pm there was nothing on what we call 'wires' which feeds newsrooms with all the latest news - just turned onto News 24 and Sky News and nothing yet...will put my news 'hat' on and see if I can fing out anything else


----------



## *Bev*

We knew we could rely on you B3ndy!!


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy to the rescue !!!


----------



## sarahstewart

he he he B3ndy you are the bestest  
 @ Kerry - is DBB in now?


----------



## b3ndy

called the newsroom and they checked wires again - and they say there's still nothing about any tragedy at Heathrow - only thing to do with the airport in the news today is a report out on the Buncefield oil disaster and effects on refuelling.

dunno if that helps? or could I have a scoop on my hands??


----------



## *Bev*

Probably the dizzy tart at the travel consultants, they are CRAP so nothing would surprise me.


----------



## b3ndy

not a reliable source for ' Hack B3ndy ' then Bev?!!


----------



## LADYNAT

Hi girls

I have been chatting over on the diet buddies and the great girls over there have told me to come over here to chat  

Anyway, as they know I am having one of the worse days of the 3 long years of ttc   

I have been on Clomid for 9 months with nothing  I am ov'ing on it (Dec was 103) and I don't have PCOS(just slight endo) but nothing.  AF arrived this morning and I just want to curl up and not wake up  Also I have to lose weight to qualify for IVF on the NHS and my weight is up and down due to stopping smoking 6 weeks ago.  This week I put 3 pounds on for no apparent reason   And if I can't lose weight, I can't even have a chance at IVF, so I will never get PG.

I feel I am letting my DH down as his SA was fine and they are saying that we are unexplained.  I have told him to find someone who can give him the baby he wants so much.  Although he says he married me because he loves me and not for the children we can or can't have, I am terrified that eventually he will leave me for someone who can have his child. 

I have no one to really talk about how i feel.  One friend said that I shouldn't say too much to my DH as he will get fed up of me moaning and I will push him away.  My Mum's advice is 'Relax, it will happen' - Choice words from someone who got pg straight away  

I just don't know how much more I can take.  I am normally a happy cheery person but I am increasingly feeling more and more down every month that goes by I feel more and more of a failure.  I have stopped smoking, trying to lose weight and ttc.

Fat, infertile and depressed - good catch or what ??

Ladynat


----------



## b3ndy

Hi Nat...as I already said on the diet thread - try not to let this ttc business consume your every waking moment - your dh chose to spend the rest of his life with you, you as a person, not as a mummy - so don't let it come between you. Everyone has cr*p days - we wouldn't be human if we didn't...I just hope today is a blip and you start to feel more   soon!!

sending you lots of  

S
xx


----------



## Kitten 41

Nat

You are a great catch!!!!  Just look at what you have achieved!!!  Not smoking for six weeks!!   You have a dh who obviously loves you!  

We all have days when we feel the world is against us but you mark my words - you will feel better soon!  Bad feelings are like buses - they all come at once!!  Stick at the not smoking, give yourself a long girly soak in the bath and a bit of a pamper and let all those worries drift away....... 

Kitten


----------



## flowerpot

hiya Nat 
I know we've spoke on the diet thread, but I can only reiterate the other girls comments that dh does love you and why would he want anyone else, he wouldnt.  you will feel better in a few days I know you will, I know because i have been there so many times.  Your AF will be giving you raging hormones too
Your 3lb weight gain could have been through your AF, its a fact xxx


----------



## KerryB

Aw Nat, you poor love. A huge   is coming your way. Like the girls have said, we all have bad days when everything seems worse than usual.  Your DH loves and wouldn't be with you if he felt a baby was more important that you! Try and talk to him about it, and I'm sure your worries will be put at ease.

As for the "Relax, it'll happen" concept, [email protected] to it! If one more person says that to me I'll   them! Take not notice, people who haven't been thru IF don't know how it feels.

You take of you, and don't worry about the 3lbs, it was probably fluid like B3ndy said.

LoL
xxx


----------



## KerryB

Kitten...just blown you some bubbles   !!

xx


----------



## Kitten 41

Kerry

thanks!


----------



## Kitten 41

Kerry

How and when do you take Metformin??  What does is do??  My doc has given it to me but I thought it was for something completely unconnected with my mission!  Any help??


----------



## b3ndy

sorry to butt in Kitten - but I take metformin too - and can't believe your doc hasn't explained more about why they've given it to you.

kerry, flower and I are on clomid + met at the mo - what dosage have you been given?


----------



## flowerpot

hi Kitten
I'm on clomid 100mg + Metformin 3 x a day.


----------



## KerryB

Kittne...do you ahve PCOS? That is the usual reason for Metformin, but not always. It basically helps your body to use its insulin, as PCOS sufferers can be insulin resistant.  It also helps us ovulate, much like Clomid, but its not as strong.

What dose are you on?


----------



## b3ndy

Kitten

i'm on 50mg clomid + 1500mg (3 tabs a day) of met...the met is meant to help women who may have insulin resistance (mostly those who have already been diagnosed with pcos - but not everyone - as I've never been diagnosed with it) and in doing this it helps you to ovulate far better and improves quality of eggs too.

hope that helps

S
xx
(oops - think i've repeated a lot of what Kerry already put so well - but you get the jist)


----------



## sarahstewart

got an appointment in a minute girls so gonna log off and say Byeeeeeeeeee


PS my mate on metformin and not TTC but  she is diabetic not sure if that helps at all?


----------



## flowerpot

its a diabetic drug too hun, see you tomorrow xxx


----------



## flowerpot

girls, have a lovely evening xxx


----------



## b3ndy

see ya later alligators - I'm off to get some beauty sleep !! need it now the lines will be starting to show from tomorrow!!   

til tomorrow!!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB

Have a fab night girlie whirls...I'm stuck here will 5 with you know who!!

xxx


----------



## Kitten 41

Aha!!!  It makes sense now.....    Last year I had an cyst on one of my ovaries and they gave me it for that.  Then after that was sorted we agreed to start Clomid for Jan 2006 and the doc told me to continue taking the metformin.  I was just a bit confused as to why he wanted me to carry on taking it but judging by fact that some of you are taking it then it all makes sense.


----------



## KerryB

So was the cyst due to PCOS? How are finding the Metformin? Do you take it all at once or spread out?

x


----------



## Kitten 41

Kerry

I never got an answer as to whether is was PCOS or not!  They were very limited in their exchange of information (information is power to these people!).  I had abdominal pain low down on the right hand size and my GP arranged for me to see a gyne at the Royal Liverpool Womens Hospital.  They did a scan and casually anounced that I had a cyst on the ovary.  It was only at that stage that the topic of my possible infertility was raised.  They agreed that because of my age (Im a young 42) that Clomid may help to speed the process of pregnancy as the clock is ticking.....  tick tock....  Im on month two of Clomid and due to ovulate any day now.  Have to say that taking the Clomid last month quite surprised and really pleased that I had no side effects whatsoever.  Interesting that an earlier message I read made the statement that Clomid wont work if your body does not really need it??  Stange one but hey ho!  All that and on top if it I work for a condom manufacturer!  How ironic is that?


----------



## twiggy3

hi girls

just wanted to say good luck to bev for scan tomorrow

thanks for all your good luck for my appointment tomorrow, not sure if i will be online at anypoint as going shopping and out for dinner etc after hospital as dh got some time off work. I will be back on thursday if not tomorrow. So i will say happy birthday again to b3ndy for tomorrow, hope you have a great day honey.

sal glad you had a talk with your mum and it helped.

sarah bow sounds so cute, my wee baby still isnt very well. Think will need to take a trip to vets although think they just guess half the time, no confidence in them as last time we went they charged me a tenner to tell me he was a girl  

flower you have a well deserved rest honey, i heard you shouldnt have sex to much during 2ww anyway due to contractions in the uterus preventing implantation or something, hope it works for you 

kerry hpe boss is being nicer to you honey?

binty hows it going?

nats sorry you are feeling down honey ttc is a really emotional time and does get worse the longer it goes on (I am at 3 1/2 years now aswell and have been on clomid 14 months), i get more and more devestated with every af, you just have to pick yourself up and concentrate on the next cycle. I am sure you are not letting dh down, he obviously loves you very much and i am sure you will get your bfp one day honey, try and stay positive.

ok have to go will speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Morning Girls - pretty busy this AM so catch you all later.
B3ndy......HAPPY BIRTHDAY !


----------



## flowerpot

Morning girls

B3ndy -    hope you have a wonderful day sweetie

Twiggy - good luck for the appt, let us know when you can  

Ladynat - how are you today? feeling any better  

Kerry - ello my dear!  

Sarah - any luck with Bow and the catflap?    bless

Sal - morning hun hows you?  

Kitten - I had an ovarian cyst removed, not nice at all.  Mine had actually grown to 5cm   so I had to be cut right across my bikini line to get it removed    Hope we have cleared up the metformin info for you a bit 

 to all the other clomid girls!

Well girls, had another   last night!  not even for BMS but dh text me on his way home from work and told me to get my kit off and warm up the bed    

xxxxx


----------



## KerryB

Morning Girls,

Flower...They do say the more sex you have, the more you want! You go girl!    I managed to get DH to perform, although we were both very tired last night. But got to give a good shot! Started BMS on Sunday, done MOnday & Tuesday so far!

B3ndy...   Happy Birthday Honey! Hope you have a super super day! And birthday meal too.

Kitten...So they've never actually told you details about the cyst etc. Did they do any bloods to rule our PCOS? Your right about the power thing! And   about the condom factory!

Twiggy...Good luck for your appt today hun.  

Sarah...busy bee, see ya later  

Hi everyone else  ...... 

xxxx


----------



## scratch

Morning Luvvies


 B3ndy have a good one!!

Sarah  Has Bow managed the cat flap yet??

Flower  You nympho!!!

Kerry  DBB in today? Or can you  

 to all the other lovely ladies. 

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

might be having lots of jiggy but a bit concerned about the orgasm thing now, I don't always ahem...orgasm at sex and often need a bit of a hand    do you think you HAVE to orgasm when having BMS to conceive?


----------



## scratch

I wouldnt worry to much Flower. I am the same as you I also need a little halping hand so to speak. And I have concieved 3 times. I think your doing everything right and i wouldnt worry to much. Lets face it anymore and your going to be overflowing with the little swimmers    Your eggs will be doing the back stroke in it all

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

thanks Sal, was starting to worry if all the BMS was worth it if we hadn't been doing things "properly" x


----------



## scratch

Glad I helped. Try not to stress Flower your doing everything perfect   

Sal x


----------



## binty

Morning all,

 B3ndy have a great one

Hope you all have a good day.  Very busy today so will catch up with you all later.

BTW has anyone had cramping pains during 2WW? 

Binty


----------



## scratch

Sorry binty i am not very good at symptoms in the 2ww. My head is usually that far up my backside I dont notice that much    But I think Sarah did when she got her BFP

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Binty, see if this helps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,37504.0.html


----------



## scratch

Where is everyone?

Sal x


----------



## binty

Thanks for this flower.

Need to get some work done.

Catch you all later

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

going for my next BT in a few mins, I'll have no veins left at this rate!    Lets hope its higher still than Monday's 38


----------



## scratch

Good luck hun    Lets hope they get some blood out after what you should be full of    

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

at the "helping hand", think we all need that sometimes!! And I would worry about not "O" ing all the time, I don't. Didn't last night, just wanted to get it over and done with!

Good luck with bloods Flower.

Sally...DBB out but have some work to do! Silly , doesn't she know I'd rather talk to my girlies on FF!!  

Binty...I've had cramps during 2WW before hun. Think its just another S/E, don't worry. Has DH put your board up yet?
xx


----------



## flowerpot

this is why I love you so much!  I was trying to brouch the subject of does it matter if you don't "O" at all, ie some days when we have BMS this month I've just wanted to get dh done and dusted and the swimmers on the way then go asleep    not really bothering about my fun!  thats good to know girls thanks xxx


----------



## scratch

And your not the only one Flower. I definately have a pull my nightie down when your finished moment at least twice a month    And like you say as long as dh has an "empty" and I get the swimmers who cares  

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

so glad its not just me! and to know it can go on to a BFP like you is even better x

I feel sick, like I'm gonna bring my weetabix up, [email protected]@dy Met !


----------



## scratch

I dont have that problem anymore. No s/e for me   I have started taking my epo again to see if that can sort me out. I took it when I got my last 2 Bfp so you never know.

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

you never do know hun, definitely worth a try        

Caza has replied on the voting room about the O thing, another positive result


----------



## flowerpot

very quiet here today!!

Wots B3ndy doing today for her bday is she off work?


----------



## scratch

I am still here    Just been doing a little bit of work. I thought I better do some before my boos comes back and wonders why nowt has moved 

How was the bt? I have mine a week on Monday. I go to St Marys which isnt so bad as I am only across the road.

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

howdy doody girls

just my luck - mega busy day at work - just when I wanted to sit back and take things easy on my special day    

didn't have time to open any pressies before I left this am - but dh did wake at 4.30am to tell me to make sure I'd opened my card - had a badge with my age on it to wear to work!! nice guy!!  

howz e'one doing?


----------



## flowerpot

Just been for BT Sal, popped over to the ward and they did it there for me.  Will take all 3 results with me to St M's appt on 10th March

 B3ndy, hope you enjoy your day, booooo to work


----------



## b3ndy

how quickly do you get the results flower?


----------



## flowerpot

they should be recorded as being tested within a couple of hours, then the result should be on tomorrow, occasionally its the same day but not often


----------



## flowerpot

What time was Bev's scan?


----------



## b3ndy

That's quick  

think Bev's scan was at 11:30 - got everything crossed for her!


----------



## flowerpot

for Bev

perk of working in a hospital B3ndy!


----------



## scratch

Flower  You lucky bugger it takes weeks for my results coz i live in Trafford and St Marys is Manchester. They are hopeless at sending them through.

B3ndy  Enjoy your day hun 

I am off now got to nip to asda. 

Catch you all later
Love Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

see ya later Sal


----------



## b3ndy

see ya laters chicks

am offski to get some rest before out to stuff face tonight!!   - if I don't manage to get on laters see ya's all tomorrow!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

see ya B3ndy, have a great night!  xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya
Looks like I have missed most of you  
Flower - Bow  has not got the hang of his cat flap he really is thick   and yep BMS for us is usually a quickie and not often an O for me as I need a helping hand too   don't think I O'd when I got my BFP.

Binty - yep I had cramping in my 2ww when I got my BFP
Kerry - He he he @ you getting it over and done with.....I always make sure I lie down for at least 30 mins after too.

B3ndy - Have a great evening hun , talk to you tomorrow  

Well no sign of ov yet apart from strong ov pains in right side but no EWCM or +OPK so still BMS'ing every other day.....reckon I will be later this time as its CD 17 today  

Back in a bit

Sarah


----------



## scratch

I am back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just been on the phone to united utilities. I got my water rates bill and it is way to exspensive. So they are sending a nice man round to fit a water meter. that should save me some pennies

How are we all doing??

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Well done Sal, I'm just waiting for this year's council tax bill, grrrrr  

Sarah, thanks for the info on "O" really appreciate it, we are all just normal then.  bless Bow orrrrr  

Kerry must be getting worked hard today


----------



## KerryB

Sory girls....manic this arvo. Had my Outlook replaced this morning and lost my address book in the process! Nightmare. Will pop back later.

B3ndy...have a lovely night hun  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

He he either that or she is on ebay Flower    
I got my electricty bill yesterday -   DH has been told off for leaving lights on 

oops sorry kerry - just seen you have a crisis on what a nightmare


----------



## binty

Hello all,

Sorry not been on much had a very busy day so far and leaving in 45 mins for Cons appt.

Kerry -   why is it that when they change/update systems they never seem to go right
Sarah - my dh is the same came home last night @ 7pm lights where on in all the rooms & TV's blaring in living room & study and get this dh was out from 12.00


----------



## flowerpot

Oh no Kerry, just what you need  

Binty, good luck at your appt


----------



## sarahstewart

He he binty my DH is the same...good luck @ cons

Hey anyone heard from Bev?    
very exciting here in the forest of dean (nothing ever happens) but right outside my office window the police pulled up arrested a bloke and searched him like on the bill! they found loads of wallets in his pockets etc     how sad am I?  Honest its a sleepy town and nothing EVER happens so this is major gossip for me ....he he he 

Have just realised Kerry's he he he's have rubbed off on to me


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah!  how exciting!  Especially if you dont get much action, he's obviously been pickpocketing or something

Hope Bev is ok, hopefully she is celebrating with dh


----------



## flowerpot

girls have a good evening xxx
off to get weighed  - not confident xxx


----------



## scratch

Hiya

Just been to collect dd from school. And it is absolutely freezing here. My ears are killing me.

Sarah    your definately spending to much time with Kerry and all the he he he's

Bev  any news yet??

B3ndy   Your probably asleep

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Byeee Flower - good luck    
Sal its snowing here again any snow with you?


----------



## binty

Well I'm leaving in 10 mins so   will chat tomorrow


----------



## KerryB

I'm going o sign off now girls, as still have loads to catch up on at work.

Binty...good luck at Cons.

Sal...get your ear muffs on girl!

Sarah... 

Flower...good luck hun, I'm dreading it!

Bev...hope everything is ok sweetie.

God I hate work!

xxx
PS. Nothing wrong with my "he he he" 's !!!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Byee Binty  

Byee Kerry - I love your he he he's


----------



## kim77

Just been told from my sister-in-law that she is pregnant. She is about 10weeks and was worried about telling me.  I'm really over the moon, she already has 2 kids and wanted another but not yet, this one was an accident.

So I'm going to be an aunty again    Fingers crossed everything goes ok  

Kim xxx


----------



## binty

Well saw Cons tonight but my b/t results weren't back   so they should call tomorrow.  He said that in case I ov'd he's given me a perscription for 5 months of   pills.  If not then his secretary will arrange for me to go into hospital for ovary drilling Wednesday week.

He said that I will have to stay in overnight and have at least 2 weeks off work as he said he will remove nearly all of my PCOS!  I asked him how long it lasts for and he said that I will have 2 years at least PCOS free 

So now playing the waiting game until I get a call tomorrow with my results - so good news either way I feel very  

Hope you all have a good evening.  Speak to you tomorrow.

Binty


----------



## *Bev*

Hello ladies

Kim hope your not feeling too sad about your sister in law.

Kerry hope your Outlook got sorted, that sort of hiccup can be so distructive.

Binty hope you get your results today hun    

Flower looking forward to hearing your results     

Sarah how excited I love a bit of scandal!!

Thank you for thinking of me yesterday, I had a scan at 11.30 was really overwelmed by the size of it, last time measured 7.6mm and two weeks later 20.2mm I know its still VERY small but just amazing growth in 2 weeks.  Saw the heartbeat again which was amazing and little arm and leg buds developing.  Felt a bit rushed because she was running behind, but nevermind.  I am now back to normal care no more special care at the fertility centre, which is nice to know but quite worrying at the same time, feel a bit deserted, but hey i've still got you guys!!!

Have a fab day today.

Bev xx


----------



## scratch

Morning Peeps


Bev  Thats excellent news hun. And if you ever feel a little concerned just go to your local a and e and they will scan you if your worried or have anymore spotting. But take it easy and enjoy being fat

Binty  So pleased you got good news. It is nice to know that you have a sort of fall back plan in place  heres hoping you dont need it  

Sarah  Anymore gossip?? How is Bow and the cat flap?

Kerry    You got your pc sorted yet? Is DBB about today or can you  

Kim  Sorry yo hear your a little  . But your time will come it will for all of us 

FLower  Any test results yet?

B3ndy  Are you with us hun?

Well another freezing day here in gloomy Manchester. We are forecast snow but it keeps raining. It did snow a little in the night but not much.
Me and dh seem to of started our usual argument right before bms. He is such a pain in the ****. And I was trying not to put to much pressure on this month but if he doesnt get his finger out and straighten his face we are gonna miss the boat again. Why do we always argue around ov time

Love 
Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Monring girls,

It's   here! Woke up this morning and there was a blanket! Looks like its turning to rain though. Boo hoo!

Bev....Wow, thats fantastic. How wonderful to be able to see little growing like that. Glad everything is OK  

Binty...thats good news then Hun. At least you have a plan now.

Kim...Aw Hun, sending you a big  

Sal....We always argue before BMS starts too, must the stress building up. Take it easy though Hun. DBB is out this morning, but still have to get my email sorted! Will   as much as I can.

Flower...how's you today, John?

Sarah...Any progress with the catflap?

B3ndy...Did you have a lovely night Hun?

 everyone else, back soon.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Arggghhhhhh when am i going to ovulate   any ideas ladies I am CD18 and have had twinges all week but no ewcm and no +OPK.  First month on clomid I ov'd CD18 and the month before that not on clomid and first ov in 6 months unmedicated I ov'd approx CD26.  Both occasions I got a +OPK so am assuming I would this month also.....but last month I had loads of EWCM before my +OPK and this month no sign....I am soooo scared that its not working....we have been BMS'ing since CD8 every other day so will just keep banging away as DH would say  

anyway sorry about that little rant.....GOOD MORNING....its nearly Friday  
Bev - great news hun...I agree with Sal any spotting get down A & E.....just for peace of mind.  
Binty - great news hun, glad things are moving forward, when do you get your progesterone results?  
Flower - You got your results yet?  
B3ndy - Did you have a fantastic birthday?  
Sal -   DH and get   hunny
Kerry - Your PC OK now?   - NO progress with the cat flap silly bow  
 to everyone else....back soonX


----------



## scratch

I am fed up already and I have until 1 o;clock yet. I could really   dh he gets right on my tits

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

its true Sal there is a fine line bewteen love and hate   sometimes I could kill DH and others I love him sooo much.  BUT I love bow all the time    I am sure things will be OK try not to rise to the argument, easier said than done I know but BMS is soooo important.


----------



## scratch

I think it might be a little late for not rising tothe argument. I have just sent him a text telling him exactly what I think of him

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Sal   what did you say?


----------



## *Bev*

Ooooh Sal stop now!!! Don't continue with the argument, its so horrible to argue via text message!!!


----------



## scratch

I just told him what a complete ******** he was and that if he couldnt be civil then not to bother coming home. His mates can put up with his sulky moods and me and dd can get on with our life  

I dont know why I feel like this he is always moody but I just cant be bothered trying to sort him out this time. He is on his own

Sal x


----------



## binty

Morning all,

Sal   dh and get jiggy  
Bev great news hun as the others say any probs get down to A&E 
Flower have you got your results?
B3ndy did you have a great birthday?  
Kerry is your PC sorted yet?
Sarah Bow will get the hang of the flap soon enough 
Kim  

Was snowing this morning and now very cold & wet   Well hopefully I will get a call from cons secretary by lunchtime don't know how much longer I can wait  didn't really sleep much last night and had an early meeting this morning feel so tried and my stomach is in knots.  God why am I so impatient   - sorry guys.

Binty


----------



## b3ndy

morning ladies!!

had a fab night, lots of lovely pressies and a really nice meal - in fact enjoyed my b'day this year much more than I was expecting too - had a big frank open chat with folks about ttc stuff and they were really supportive - bless em they are fab!

Sal - don't be too   with dh - it's going to put both of you under loads more pressure...has he replied to your text?

bev - congrats on the scan - you must be really chuffed!! was thinking about you yesterday aft - glad it was good news - enjoy watching your bump grow !!

Sarah - I'd just go with flow and keep 'banging away' at it - just in case the OpK tests simply aren't reliable enuf....and it might be the case that it'll take a while for things to 'regulate' anyway after losing bean such a short time ago...hang in there.

Kerry - it's been snowing here too this am - it's blinking freezing - but am hoping it'lll turn to rain soon o'wise all the schools will start shutting and it'll be chaos on the programme tomorrow.

Binty -   for your results

Twiggy - any news yet hon?

Kim - glad you seem ok with your SIL news

catch up more in a bit

S
xx


----------



## binty

Sal - has dh replied yet?

Well just had the call and feeling   didn't ov 100mg mad no difference prog still only 5.2    

Booked in now for op on 8th March so now got to call BUPA and check I'm covered.  Feel so    going through all the s/e for no reason as the bl***y things didn't even work what with all the arguments with dh, ov pains and everything.  It's just no fair.

Sorry rant over.

Binty


----------



## scratch

Oh Binty try not to get to   At least you know you can get on woith the ov drilling and you can keep moving foward. Clomid didnt work for me every month you just dont know we are all different.

He did reply to my text and all he said was "that was original" So I really dont give a stuff now. I think a nice girly night for me and dd is on the cards and then maybe some house hunting over the weekend

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Binty -  sorry you did not ov hun but hey after the op you will be fine and ready to BMS and get your much wanted  
Sal - sending you some   hun to cheer you up
Kim - forgot you earlier, good news about your SIL but must be hard for you deep down hun


----------



## *Bev*

Binty   your in good hands hun, at least you can move forward with the next stage.  I know its hard to imagine but your time will come

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB

Binty...sorry about results sweetie. Stay  , the drilling will help I'm sure  

Sal...you are a naughty little  !! Dh always gets me riled with text message arguing, its awful. Stay off that phone or I'll come and confiscate it from you missy  

Sarah...PC fixed!! Yay have my address book back!

B3ndy...glad you ahd a fab time honey. Just what you needed. Do you go skiing next week?

Where's Flower

xx


----------



## scratch

B3ndy  Where you going skiing?? We went to Austria just before dd arrived and it was brill.

Well the silent treatment worked. Dh has just sent me the sweetest text saying home much he loves me and how he cant wait to become my husband. So I have sent him a nice text back so maybe we can get on with the jiggy jiggy tonight.

sal x


----------



## *Bev*

I should hope so Sal!!!  Well done, good result....


----------



## flowerpot

morning all !

B3ndy - so glad you had a good bday!   

Sal - aww Sal, why does it always have to be such hard work eh  

bev - congratulations, great news hun!  

Sarah - I don't get any ewcm, clomid made it disapear, and opk's arent always reliable, keep getting jiggy, hopefully the twinges were your ov time  

Kerry - hello my dear, [email protected]@dy freezing!  we had a bit of snow but its all rained away 

Binty -   but don't get down, I've heard loads of good reports following ovarian drilling so hang on in their hun

Kim - Glad you are ok about SIL being pregnant, you handled it really well you little star  

The result is half on the system girls, Just waiting to be worksheeted which means its been tested and just waited to be entered.  Will let you know as soon as i know     Been feeling quite rough, had stomach cramps last night driving home that took my breath away, was doing my hypno calming technique!  and then woke up in the night again with cramping pains


----------



## tracyb

Morning girls  

Sarah, try not to worry, OPK are not always reliable, I didn't get a +opk the month I got my BFP & my consultant said not to use them, just have BMS every other day and you will be fine.

Binty, sorry you didn't O but good news that they will do the op so soon, I hope it all goes well for you on 8th March.

Bev, I am so pleased that the scan went well, keep up the good work  

B3ndy, I am glad that you enjoyed your birthday and got loads of nice pressies.  Enjoy the skiing and try to forget about ttc for a little while.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## flowerpot

Tracy, hows you? xxx


----------



## binty

Sorry for the rant earlier girls but bit of a shocked as I was so sure that I'd ov'd.

Sal good news about dh and jiggy jiggy tonight
B3ndy glad you had a great birthday

Well BUPA said I'm covered what a relief  .  Just need get hold of dh and let him know the results and will have to tell my boss  that I may be off for 2 weeks which is what I was advised as will have to stay in hospital overnight.  The consultant said that he was going to do as much as he can so now trying to get   that I will have my BFP very soon.

Anyway best try to get some work done.  Catch you all later.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot

Thats good news Binty, about BUPA I mean.  Just a thought, did you definitely have your bloods taken 7 days past ovulation? x


----------



## scratch

Binty    Glad your feeling much better  and great news that your covered

Flower  Not long now hun for those results.    


It is freezing here too. I cant wait to go home. I think a really nice stodgey warm me up tea is on the cards tonight

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Tracy - good to see you!

My cons says I need a progesterone test 7DPO and I just knew last time when I had ov'd if I don't when can I book the BT?  I know I am panicking infact my boobs are hurting today a sign I get of ov so reckon it will be just a little later this time.  Sorry for being a wally  

Binty - thats OK rant on

Sal - good result but am confused thought he already was ur DH?

Flower - thanks hun do you reckon I have already ov'd then? shall I see what happens the rest of the week and what about BT?


----------



## tracyb

Hi Flower, I am ok thanks, just starting to get a bit stressed with the 2ww  

My cycles can be 28-30 days but I have to know asap if it is a BFP because I have to start my injections and progesterone, but I don't want to test too early and get a bfn,  I will probably start testing on Saturday I think


----------



## flowerpot

Sarah, did you have strong twinges as though you could have ov?  the only thing I can suggest, which is what I've done in the past, is to have 2 tests, one 7 days past your twinges and one 7 days past your normal ovulation date, is that possible?


----------



## scratch

Sarah  We are still living in sin  We have lived together for 9 years so really it is as if we are already married. We got engaged last August and we are going to Vegas next year to finally make an honest woman of me  

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

Tracy  I've posted on 2ww, we can be   together!   xxx


----------



## tracyb

Thanks Flower, I hope your next blood test result is still good.

I had a blood test done on Monday, I had better chase the result incase AF turns up coz then I have to decide whether to stick with 50mg or increase to 100mg.


----------



## sarahstewart

Sorry its just you always call him DH Sal....oohhh vegas hey  
Flower - not sure if it was my GP then yes but cons only gave me 1 slip for progesterone and results to go straight to her....gonna wait and see what happens over next few days I can get a BT last minute for next wednesday if need be.


----------



## b3ndy

blimey - I log on thinking one minute you're kicking dh out Sal - and the next minute you're talking getting jiggy jiggy - still they do say the making up is the best bit!!    ...Vegas - what a top place to get hitched!!

Morning Flower - hope the results are good this am - could the cramping be down to Met?

Hi TracyB - fingers crossed it's been a good month this time round and remember to stay  

Binty - sorry it wasn't the news you were hoping for - but at least your doc seems confident that the ov drilling will sort the problem out, and no more   pills til then I guess? Good luck!!

Sarah - keep   !! won't do any harm   

Kerry - yeah we're off skiing on Sunday - going to Megeve in France to stay at hubby's bosses place (nice eh to have a little 'weekend' place!! but his wife is French)


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Hi guys sorry to bust in - but having these weird feelings of pockets of air building up centrally very lower down still, have been bad yesterday and this morning plus headache - does this sound like Im OVing like never before maybe?  Bit worried.


----------



## KerryB

Yes hun, sounds like OV pains. Don't forget that Clomid can affect your differently each month. Don't worry its normal  

xx


----------



## binty

I agree with Kerry sound like ov pains.

BTW do you guys mind if I stay on as a honary Clomid Chick?


----------



## Mrs Nikki

OK thanks guys got jiggy with it cd10, cd11, won't be able to again till cd14 - think I'll have missed out because no jiggy yesterday or today?


----------



## twiggy3

Hi ladies,

mrs nikki dont worry honey is probably just another one of the lovely loopy pill side effects.

flower good luck honey 


binty sorry you didnt ovulate honey, you def doing ovarian drilling? read below.....

ok so i had my appointment with consultant yesterday she wanted to discuss other options before ivf, she is keen to do the ovarian drilling thing and said she could do it at the same time as the polyp removal, although would have to change date from 15th march. They put a needle through your belly button and pump up stomach with gas then put a telescope thing in through your side, they then put a needle thing into your ovary and put an electric current through it, they do this 4 times on each ovary. This makes women ovulate naturally in 2/3 of cases for upto 6 months. I said i was concerned about it damaging the ovary and not being able to have ivf, she said risk of that is low and is higher that would damage bowl, bladder etc through putting sharp objects into abdomin. she said she didnt want me to take clomid any longer due to risks of cancer from prolonged use, so i asked if i could take the ivf drugs instead and she said doesnt happen often, she then went to ask prof anderson (the head guy) and he said that was fine and could do that instead of drilling if i want. So i decided to try the ivf drugs as thought that this would be good as at least they will know how i respond to them before i go for ivf (if it doesnt work by then) and will be used to injecting myself etc (although not looking forward to that bit). Do you think i am being daft?  i can still change my mind if i want to. So i have to call them with first period after polyp removal to start injecting and have to go for scans/ bloods 3 times a week.

tracy good luck honey

sarah you go girl

hi kerry hope all is well

b3ndy did  you have a nice birthday honey?

sal congrats vegas will be brill, are you taking dd with you?

bev how you feeling?

hi kerry and anyone i have missed

hope i can stay an honary clomid chick aswell 

speak soon

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot

Nikki you will be ok I'm sure, sperm can live upto 5 even 7 days, missing 2 days would be fine just get jiggy on the 3rd day xx


----------



## scratch

Hiya

Twiggy Dont worry about being an honourary chick most of us are now but we just dont want to leave  Your not alone. And yes when we go to Vegas dd is coming with us. she will be my bridesmaid.

That ovarian drilling sounds quite drastic but hey if it works I'd give it ago. I might ask when i go back in May if nothing has worked by then. I might aswell try everything once 

Still bored!!!!!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Thanks flower


----------



## scratch

Mrs Nikki  Try not to worry to much as Flower said the little swimmers can live for some time inside. So even if you dont manage everyother day at least your trying  

Sal x


----------



## b3ndy

binty - most of us will be honorary clomid chicks by next month anyway - and I don't really want to leave so am staying!! I'd miss all the   chats each day!!    

twiggy - had fab b'day thanks - I guess if it were down to me I'd be concerned too about something so invasive - but if it could mean getting a bfp without going down the ivf route it's worth a try!!

Sal - are you going to do the Vegas Chapel 'Elvis styley'


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Thanks Sally - does your head in havign to get jiggy with it on demand doesnt it - ho hum


----------



## twiggy3

Sal/ b3ndy thanks for advise i think i will try ivf drugs and maybe go with drilling thing later if they dont work, have until nov to wait on ivf anyway.

twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch

My dh always refers to himself as the monthly sperm bank   

B3ndy  Not sure where we are going but I dont think it will be quite "Elvis" but something small and simple(just like dh) as long as dd gets her fancy dress I will be happy. We have been together that long that it is just a formality now. And after everything we have been through we are more sould mates now.(even though he gets on my tits at least once a month)

Sal x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Twiggy - glad to hear things moving forward for you  
Mrs Nikki - Ov pains I reckon....I get sore boobs too..how are yours?  
Sal - looks like you will be   tonight....  he he you make me laugh with your   @ DH then calling him your soul mate....poor thing must be sooo confused  
Flower - thanks for all your advice you are filling minxy's shoes nicely  
B3ndy/Kerry/Binty et al


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sarah not sore but fuller


----------



## binty

Twiggy

Thanks for that.

When I saw cons last night we spoke at length and he said that he does the procedure several times a week and his clinic both private & NHS see over 2,500 patients a year.

He is one of the top cons in the area for PCOS, Endo & IF.  He said that there are only minimal risks like with any other type of op.  When I asked him how long it would last he said that will last of at least 2 years but can last for upto 5 years.  You have an incision by your belly button and they put in gas so as not to damage organs, small incision on bikini line for microscope & small incision over both ovarys 1 for laser and the other for cooling fluid.

He said that success rates are 75% (3 in 4 women) respond to Clomid and out of that 25% 80% ov naturally after drilling so am trying to be really  .

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart

MrsNikki - Tight bra syndrome?


----------



## KerryB

Sorry just feel like laughing!

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

blimey if I popped my chicken fillet in now I'd be like Jordan


----------



## b3ndy

all the more attractive for jiggy jiggy then Mrs Nikki!!

Sal - I hope you're not talking literally about dh "getting on yer tits once a month!"  

talking of kinky stuff I heard a really disgusting bit of goss y'day about a certain MP who was 'outed' recently and something he allegedly enjoys - it brings a whole new meaning to kinky sex!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

b3ndy said:


> all the more attractive for jiggy jiggy then Mrs Nikki!!


True - guess DH won't complain


----------



## scratch

B3ndy Do tell!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I could do with a giggle it is dragging so much today

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Why does it always seem to be MP's who turn out to be right weirdos is it a job requisite?


----------



## b3ndy

I'll PM you as it's quite gross!


----------



## scratch

You can always rely on me to want the scrappings of the barrel. Boredom is a terrible thing!!!

Get on with it B3ndy   

Sal x


----------



## scratch

I know now why you didnt want to broadcast it. GROSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sal x


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, tell me!!!!


----------



## KerryB

And Me!!!


----------



## scratch

you really really dont want to know. Not if you havent had your lunch yet anyway

Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Hmmmm think I'd rather not!


----------



## binty

Me too!!!


----------



## KerryB

I want to know!!


----------



## flowerpot

think i'll go and get my lunch out the fridge and eat it before hand


----------



## Mrs Nikki




----------



## scratch

I would Flower. After reading what B3ndy told me I have suddenly lost my appetite     

Only 15 mins to go yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Sal x


----------



## binty

Well off to get my lunch.


----------



## scratch

I am logging off too now. time to go home


Catch alll you luvvies later

Sal, x


----------



## KerryB

Sal

B3ndy...tel me, plllleeeeeaaassseee  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart

Byeeee Sal

B3ndy - can you tell me please?


----------



## flowerpot

woooooo-hooooooooooooo

My 2nd blood test result is 58 !! thats the best it has EVER been !!!  

Now for the 3rd test next monday!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Great news Flower


----------



## flowerpot

I'm really  now!  I "normally" wouldnt have ovulted till monday which was only 2 days before the test.  I must have ov'd earlier than I thought. either way I've covered the day with BMS! xxx


----------



## scratch

Flower  Thats great news hun. I wouldnt worry to much about when you ov'd. I think you managed to cover the whole month    

Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Well done Flower, thats fab news hun.


----------



## kim77

Well Gp phone me this morning and has given me another 3 months of clomid at same strength.  Got to see her after my 3rd month, but she said she would now give me 6 month.  Not sure what gonna happen after the 6 months.  She said that my period length are fine, I was a little worried that they had gone to short.

DH is going to the GP this afternoon for his 1st SA she wamt to make sure there are no problems there.  Well he was less than happy about it and had a go at me.  So i am now at home having to book the afternoon off as I am too upset to stay at work    Men are so insentive, do they not realise what we have to go through.

What really annoys me is if he realise what I went through while having my miscarry all the prodding and poking.....its a good job its not BMS week as he would be lucky to get within an inch of me at the moment, baby or no baby!!!!!

  sorry to rant but MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB

Aw Kim, take not notice of him. My Dh was the same the first time. I'm sure he'll calm down and apologise. Good news about the Clomid, hopefully you won't need it for that long.

xx


----------



## binty

Kim

Good news about Clomid and don't worry about dh   test mine was the same but wouldn't go and it took me 4 months of persuading before he would go  .  I think the problem is they believe it is questioning their "Manhood"


----------



## KerryB

Yeah, and never mind all the poking a prodding we get! Men are funny about it!

x


----------



## tracyb

Great news flower on the blood test   

I think you may have O'd earlier than you thought but I think you have covered it  

So when are you going to test??


----------



## flowerpot

Men eh!  my dh is actually the opposite, he keeps asking for a retest! he is convinced there is something wrong with him!  he only did one 2 weeks ago so we'll get the results next month.

Tracy, well going off my twinges rather than usual cycle I'd be due next Weds 1st March but I'm gonna stick to my normal cycle length and wait until 5th March. A good test of this though will be next mondays test, I'll either be nearly 2 weeks past ov or a week past ov depending on the dates

B3ndy - ewwwwww disgusting!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Tracy 


Anyone know when is the earliest possible to ovulate?


----------



## b3ndy

wow - top news flower!! ....shows how worth it is to have more than one blood test too - coz like you say you've obviously ov'd earlier and if you'd left it at just the first test you wouldn't have known how high it had gone - and you can work out how long your cycle is this month too. Will it be shorter or longer than the last one?

Kim - sorry you're feeling   - maybe your dh was a little hasty with his comment - he'll be all   tonight I bet! like binty says its all down to the male pride thing....personally I'd   mine and frog march him down to the docs if he put up a fight! considering what we have to go thru in this ttc business!

Flower - I told you it was gross!!


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy - going off the twinges and bloods so far cycle will be shorter, apprx 28 days but i haven't a clue whats going on!!  if my test on monday is higher still I'm going with my usual length of 32 days 
xxx


----------



## binty

B3ndy - Yuk


----------



## kim77

good news flower with you lvs that great.

Thank you, feel better now, he has phoned and asked if I will go in with him.  So at least I will know he asking the right questions.  How long do they take for the results??

And completely agree about the Man hood.....but i'll tell you he came close to loosing his at dinner, the thought of stringing him up by them came through my mind!!!!!!!!  

Roll on 4.10 when we go.  

Hope they are fine then the only hurdle is them catching my egg.  Honestly men they release loads at a time and still miss the egg, if only they would ask for directions on the way!!!!


----------



## b3ndy

Kim - it took a week for my dh to get his back - they have to go and get the results from what I remember as our docs don't give this particular test result over the phone

Flower - if the level is lower on Monday you'll def know when you've ov'd then won't you? what cd would it be on Monday?

binty - I should have put a bigger health warning on it!!


----------



## binty

Kim -   asking directions
B3ndy - think your right about the warning - luckily I'd had my lunch earlier


----------



## flowerpot

Kim  

B3ndy - yep I guess so hunny, monday will be CD26.  does progesterone stay high if pregnant tho?


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy, lets hope I have some good news after your hols!  xxx


----------



## b3ndy

yeah - that's a point - so how can you compare then? I suppose if it's a really high level come Monday then you can feel very


----------



## flowerpot

yeah if its very high its either a good sign or a sign that i ovulated at my usual time, either way i'll be


----------



## KerryB

B3ndy....yuck! Thats minging!!


----------



## sarahstewart

ooooh flower am sending lots of      vibes to you
B3ndy - that was vile  

got to go, will say byeeeee now incase I don't get back on


----------



## b3ndy

dh says he could almost have been a Tory MP with shennanigans like that!!

 Sarah - busy bee!!

Flower - I agree - either way you may not be clearer come Monday - if only we could buy underwear that changes to a certain colour once we'd ov'd - how much simpler would that be? we certainly wouldn't be as


----------



## KerryB

You could be on to a winner there B3ndy!!


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy - for sure, or a window that we could look into our tummies

girls, can you use a hwb/wheat bag in the 2ww?  got terrible cramps again and wind probably Met related

 sarah

xxx


----------



## b3ndy

i think you can flower - but as long as it's not too hot - what about peppermint tea? or gaviscon tabs(one of the few tabs even preg woman can take)


----------



## flowerpot

had a peppermint tea about an hour ago before it started.  think i've got some gaviscon similar tabs that you can take if preggers so will have them when i get home, i'll be home in an hour so will make another PM tea.  was supposed to be going pictures but emailed dh to say I don't we'll bother!


----------



## KerryB

Probably Met hun. 

Got to pop to Sainsbury's tonight to get Max some dinner, can't have him hungry. Gonna get something nice for tea. Something healthy!

xx


----------



## b3ndy

think I'm going to have to love you and leave you now chickadees.

Late night last night and need some beauty sleep to get rid of the crows feet!! (I'm an old lady now don't you know - as my dad pointed out to me last night!!!  cheeky fish!! )

hope you feel better when you get home flower! kerry - don't work too hard (or you binty!!)

laters!  

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

B3ndy xxx

Kerry - note to self, avoid boiled egg


----------



## flowerpot

Kerry hun, are you off all day for the funeral tomorrow?  I hope everything goes as well as it can, thinking of you and your friend


----------



## b3ndy

so sorry forgot to say -  Kerry, hope it goes ok tomorrow  

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot

Going in 5 mins girls so will say  xxx


----------



## scratch

I cant believe how much you lot have been gasing while I was away collecting dd from school. 
Be warned it is freezing so wrap up warm ladies.

Flower      

B3ndy  Have a nice kip 

Kerry   Hope all is ok for tomorrow. thinking of you hun 

Love Sal x


----------



## KerryB

Flower...noted! Do you think that's what it is?

Thanks for your well-wishes, yes I'm off all day. She wants us to have drinks with her afterwards which is understandable. Be back on Monday if I don't pop on over the weekend. Don't talk too much without me! I'll never catch up!

xx


----------



## binty

B3ndy & Flower speak to you tomorrow.

Kerry - hope all goes ok tomorrow be thinking of you & your friend

Well just met DH for coffee and guess what? 

He's been offered the job and will be seeing their HR Manager tomorrow and possibly starting on Monday      well as he said we've had some bad news followed by good news today so think we will be   tonight after my darts match to celebrate   

Will be logging off soon as loads to do - will catch you all tomorrow.

Binty


----------



## KerryB

Binty..thats fantastic hun. Congrats to DH!     Good luck for your darts match

Logging off now, see ya laters alligators

xx


----------



## strawbs

Hi message for binty, just seen you are booked in for your drilling 8th march.  Let me know how that goes.  I am just about to start norethistone to give me a bleed then 100mg clomid fingers crossed.
Good luck strawbs xxx


----------



## Kitten 41

Hi everyone

Binty - good luck  

I seem to be logging on at the wrong time.......


----------



## Suzie

New Home this way 

xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49632.new.html#new


----------

